# DIALOGANDO: Formalidad o informalidad en la traducción técnica especializada



## lauranazario

Estimados profesionales:

*Si bien los foros de Terminología Especializada NO SON el lugar para el debate gramatical, semántico o linguístico* (ya que ese sencillamente NO es su enfoque ni su función dentro de WR), se está abriendo este hilo/"thread" de diálogo entre colegas a raíz de una observación muy válida por parte de uno de nuestros usuarios.

Señoras y señores... este será el *único lugar* en el foro de Terminología Especializada donde expresaremos nuestras opiniones y vertiremos nuestro sentir personal sobre el uso de palabras "formales" o "informales" en la traducción técnica. Por favor absténganse de hacerlo en otros hilos/"threads" dentro de estos foros.

Para iniciar el diálogo, les dejo con unos planteamientos hechos por Lazarillo...


			
				lazarillo said:
			
		

> Al traducir términos tan específicos, estudio primero si existe el término en español, por lo general traducido/inventado literalmente del inglés, dentro del mismo contexto de uso del original (como, por ejemplo, "anticonvulsivante"). Si esta palabra me parece "una patada" al castellano, valoro la posibilidad de sustituirla por otra opción QUE TAMBIÉN SEA UTILIZADA EN ESE CONTEXTO, e intento averiguar cuál es la que más se usa. Si veo que mi sugerencia existe, sólo la cambio si estoy muy convencido de que abunda lo bastante como para no sonarle raro al experto cuando la lea...
> 
> ¿Qué opináis, por ejemplo, de utilizar "randomizado" (que es más frecuente) en lugar de "aleatorizado" (que me parece más correcto)? Yo prefiero usar el segundo.
> 
> He trabajado bastante en traducción técnica (mucha médica) y siempre sufro por lo mismo: ¿Dónde acaba el argot y empieza la ignorancia? ¿Hasta dónde ser permisivo con los argots? ¿Cuál es mi responsabilidad como traductor de hacer el mejor uso del lenguaje? Cuando comencé con este trabajo, era muy, pero que muy esctricto con la "oficialidad", pero me daba de bruces con la opinión de los expertos en tantos casos que fui perdiendo la ortodoxia.


Sus comentarios, por favor...

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Yo para las traducciones técnicas definitivamente trato de usar el lenguaje formal, ya que normalmente van dirigidas a lectores con el mismo nivel que los del documento original.

A ver si me expliqué: si es un manual para una licuadora, el original está dirigido a quien opera la licuadora normalmente, alguien que no necesita de estudios o experiencia en algún área en particular, y así lo manejo en la lengua destino.  Si es un manual para un servidor de correo de voz con capacidad para mil líneas, obviamente que no va destinado al usuario final que simplemente toma su extensión para hacer y recibir llamadas, sino a los ingenieros/técnicos que lo instalarán y le darán el mantenimiento correspondiente; así lo manejo también en el idioma destino.

Para ponerlo de forma simple: primero me fijo a qué tipo de lectores está destinado el documento original, y el documento traducido lo manejo en este mismo tenor.

Ahora, que cambia cuando un "civil" me pide que le traduzca un documento técnico o legal para su propio entendimiento; me explico: si mi mamá me pide que le traduzca el manual para el DVD, no hago referencia al cable coaxial para video (por ejemplo), sino al cable negro que sale de X y entra en Y.

Saludos

ILT


----------



## Lazarillo

De acuerdo, ILT. Pero mi pregunta va un poco más allá, pues se refiere a hasta dónde llega la responsabilidad del traductor para hacer un buen uso del lenguaje, concretamente en los documentos técnicos, que es donde más "patadas" se le da a la lengua (al menos es mi experiencia con textos médicos, traducidos al español o redactados en español): ¿debe procurar reeducar cuando cree que es conveniente o debe dar por perdida esa batalla? Por ejemplo, vuelvo al ejemplo de "aleatorizar"/"randomizar", y suponiendo que "aleatorizar" no se usara o que se usara muy poco (que no es el caso, pero bueno): ¿debe el traductor imponer su criterio? ¿Dónde está el límite? No sé si me explico lo bastante, y me gustaría porque este tema me interesa mucho.

Por cierto, no entiendo muy bien: entre "alatorizar" y "randomizar", ¿cuál es el término "formal" y cuál el "informal"?

Saludos,

L


----------



## ILT

Pues la verdad es que es un tema que yo también he encontrado bastante difícil.  Trato de adaptarme a lo que quien pide la traducción pide, pero evitando hasta donde es posible el uso de americanismos si hay una palabra o expresión corta en español; digo, si el equivalente en español es una frase de 8 palabras, pues mejor dejo el americanismo.  En muchos documentos en español he visto que manejan la frase en español, y entre paréntesis el término en inglés, aunque no de forma muy frecuente.

De aleatorizar y randomizar, yo diría que la primera es formal y la segunda informal.  Mi única base para ello es que en español tenemos aleatorio, palabra de uso común y reconocida por todos los hispanoparlates; y la segunda se deriva de random, palabra inglesa.  Randomizar me suena a parkear (to park = estacionar).

Saludos

ILT


----------



## lauranazario

Aquí va mi granito de arena... 

Cuando a un traductor se le da un texto técnico/médico/legal/etc. para traducir, siempre es bueno preguntar quién será el 'consumidor' de dicha traducción... aunque no siempre recibiremos una respuesta concreta (a menudo porque la persona que nos contrata no lo sabe).

Por ello --y en mi carácter personal-- siempre trato de mantenerme dentro del mismo registro del lenguage utilizado en el original y me mantengo con el mismo grado de tecnicismo que se observa en él.

Si me dan un artículo médico donde se habla de _randomized tests_, lo traduciría sin pensarlo como "pruebas aleatorias" ya que esta es jerga/argot inherente al campo médico. No siempre voy a saber (o me van a decir) si el artículo va a ser leido por una audiencia compuesta únicamente por médicos o farmacéuticos, o si será publicado en una revista de interés general, donde habrá personas que no tendrán ni la más mínima idea de qué rayos significa "aleatorio".

Si bien es cierto que como traductores debemos esforzarnos por que se entienda correctamente lo que hemos traducido, no podemos (al menos así lo veo yo y siempre ha sido mi práctica profesional) responsabilizarnos por el contenido del original. Si el original está en redactado en un lenguaje tan denso que no lo entiende ni el médico chino, pues estaría mal de mi parte tratar de simplificarlo sólo por el mero hecho de que YO opino que no se entiende. ¿Me explico?

Ahora bien, si se trata de una traducción dirigida al público en general y me encuentro con los _randomized tests_, quizás lo traduciría como "pruebas al azar" --SIN entrar en "randomizado", que es una palabra que de igual forma podría resultar tan incomprensible como "aleatorio" para Juan del Pueblo.

Siempre obro con MUUUUUCHA cautela al buscar terminología en Google, porque la cantidad de veces que aparece un término no es prueba certera de que está bien o que es más utilizado que otro. Para mí, el número de _hits_ en Google es un punto de referencia (como lo sería cualquier diccionario), pero ciertamente NO ES el factor más determinante.

En cuanto al Internet como recurso, hay que ser muy cuidadoso. Y no hay mejor explicación que un ejemplo. Si buscas la palabra "nesesidad" (mal escrita) en Google, recibirás cientos de _hits_ en temas que van desde las finanzas hasta la literatura y expresada por personas de diversos países. ¿Debo entonces pensar que "nesesidad" es una forma aceptable? No creo... como tampoco creo que "randomizar" sea aceptable, por más sitios que utilicen este Spanglish y lo den por bueno.

Sigamos dialogando. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Lazarillo

Entiendo y conozco muy bien lo que decís, ILT y Laura, y sé de las posibles confusiones que pueda traer fiarse de lo que aparece en Internet sin verificar las fuentes. Concretando, mi pregunta no es tanto sobre el origen de un determinado término traducido, ni sobre el estilo ni la forma de la redacción (y estoy absolutamente de acuerdo en que ésa no es responsabilidad del traductor, aunque a veces sea difícil huir de la propia vanidad), ni sobre expresiones generales, sino precisamente sobre los términos concretos, que a menudo son argot, pero otras veces podrían estar en el límite o ser incluso palabras comunes si estuvieran bien traducidas desde el principio.

Ahora caigo en un buen ejemplo que me ayudará a exponer mi planteamiento: "viral" se ha impuesto a "vírico", sobre todo en las palabras compuestas (retro/antirretroviral). En esta imposición: ¿cuál es el papel que debe desempeñar el traductor? Es seguro que ha habido descuido, que ha faltado la buena labor de correctores y traductores, que quizás detrás no hubo nunca un corrector ni tampoco un traductor, sino el propio médico (sin intención de despreciar su labor, pero reconozcamos que puede carecer de algunos de los recursos útiles o necesarios de estas profesiones diferentes de la suya). Digamos que hace 15 o 20 años, a raíz de la alarma social que despertó el sida, comenzaron a popularizarse o a conocerse estos términos (vírico/viral) en medios diferentes del estrictamente sanitario. Fue en esos momentos y durante los años posteriores cuando quizás se "corrompió" el término. Y quizás se pueda atribuir exclusivamente a una falta de medios para que no ocurriera, pero me cuesta creerlo.
Entonces, a lo que iba (que ya divago ), me gustaría saber qué opináis del papel del traductor cuando cree que aún se está a tiempo de evitar la "patada" a la lengua. Quizás lo más inteligente (y lo que acabas haciendo para evitar problemas) es hacer lo que se espera que hagas en relación con este tema, como dice Laura, y dejarte de responsabilidades. A veces (como es mi caso ahora), tampoco tienes un interlocutor válido, sino un intermediario cuyos protocolos no contemplan la posibilidad de la comunicación directa con el receptor final (o con quien lo representa). Quizás no hay mucho qué hacer, tampoco, y estoy confundido... Supongo que en una forma de trabajo ideal, sería posible consensuar con los interlocutores válidos, y que en la vida real tendremos que, según cómo esté planteado el trabajo, luchar para imponer tu criterio unas veces y darte por perdido de entrada otras.

Aunque parece que me he respondido, espero con interés vuestras opiniones, porque no lo tengo nada claro.

Saludos,

L


----------



## Myrna Minkoff

A pedido de Laura, traslado a este foro el debate sobre la forma de traducir ciertas expresiones usuales en el entorno médico.
Estoy en un todo de acuerdo contigo, Lazarillo. Lo que lamento es que precisamente ese descuido en la aplicación del idioma castellano, ese hacer la reverencia a una especie de "spanglish" que desde hace mucho se viene aplicando en la traducción científica, es lo que nos ha traído donde estamos. Por cierto, yo siempre uso "estudio aleatorizado", al menos mis clientes (varios laboratorios farmacéuticos, una editorial médica y dos institutos médicos de renombre mundial) así lo prefieren.
Es claro que también hay que tener en cuenta otras preferencias que pueden plantear los clientes (al fin de cuentas a ellos nos debemos y de ellos vivimos). Pero dentro de cierto orden creo que es nuestro privilegio y en mucha medida nuestra responsabilidad tratar de educar a esos clientes en el buen uso de nuestro idioma. Yo lo intenté en muchas ocasiones y me llevé la agradable sorpresa de ver que mis sugerencias se aceptaban.
En el caso concreto de nuestro debate, "abuso de drogas" frente a "drogadicción" el ejemplo que tú das es lógico. Lo que personalmente no acaba de gustarme es, no sé por qué, la palabra "abuso". En ese mismo ejemplo que tú propones, de haber tenido que traducirlo yo me habría inclinado por "consumo de drogas" ya que, y tienes toda la razón, aquí no cabía el término "drogadicción". Posiblemente "abuso" me suene demasiado al idioma original que se percibe por detrás. O quizá no sean más que manías mías, vaya usté a sabé.
Llevo más de 30 años en este mundo extraño de la traducción y he visto y veo de todo cada día. Me horrorizan las traducciones y los doblajes muchas veces absurdos de las películas de cine y las series de televisión, las traducciones chapuceras de los libros, la tranquilidad con que se inventan términos malsonantes en medicina o en sencillas traducciones de otro tipo. 
Quizás estoy demasiado sensibilizada en este tema y es posible que me lo esté tomando demasiado en serio. Después de todo, aun defendiendo el idioma castellano como se merece, lo importante es traducir con cariño y que el resultado sea un texto comprensible y agradable de leer.
Os dejo que es muy tarde. Buenas noches.


----------



## Myrna Minkoff

Parece que hoy no voy a terminar nunca.
Os recomiendo a todos una herramienta valiosísima para la traducción médica. Es el "Diccionario Crítico de Dudas Inglés-Español de Medicina" del Prof. Fernando A. Navarro. Editorial McGraw-Hill Interamericana. Está a punto de salir la segunda edición, corregida y aumentada. Este diccionario me ha ayudado y me ayuda constantemente en mi trabajo y le tengo un afecto especial porque me ha despejado dudas que tenía desde hace mucho tiempo. 
Ahora sí, hasta mañana.


----------



## Lazarillo

Gracias. Conozco el libro y al autor. Otro recurso interesante (no es muy extenso, pero es muy riguroso), que amablemente me envió EvaVigil, de este foro, es éste.

Por cierto, ¿quieres decir que "randomized trial" prefieren verlo tus clientes como "estudio aleatorizado"? La verdad es que me extraña, porque "trial" es diferente de "study", y exactamente significa "ensayo",l si estamos hablando de un contexto "clínico". "Clinical trial" = "Ensayo clínico", diferente de "Prueba clínica".

Saludos,

L


----------



## Myrna Minkoff

No, no, creo que no me he expresado bien. O quizá entre tanta palabrería que "largué" ayer hice algo mal. Mis clientes prefieren y piden que se ponga "estudio o prueba (según sea el caso) aleatorizado". Estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo que se refiere a la diferencia entre "trial" y "study", diferencia que también se da en castellano. Yo me refería concretamente al término "aleatorizado" en oposición a "randomizado" que se ve en algunos sitios pero que, en rigor, no existe como palabra castellano.
Todo lo demás, OK conmigo.
Gracias por el enlace, ahora mismo lo miraré.
Saludos a ti también.
M.M.


----------



## sergio11

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> Ahora caigo en un buen ejemplo que me ayudará a exponer mi planteamiento: "viral" se ha impuesto a "vírico", sobre todo en las palabras compuestas (retro/antirretroviral). En esta imposición: ¿cuál es el papel que debe desempeñar el traductor? Es seguro que ha habido descuido, que ha faltado la buena labor de correctores y traductores, que quizás detrás no hubo nunca un corrector ni tampoco un traductor, sino el propio médico (sin intención de despreciar su labor, pero reconozcamos que puede carecer de algunos de los recursos útiles o necesarios de estas profesiones diferentes de la suya). Digamos que hace 15 o 20 años, a raíz de la alarma social que despertó el sida, comenzaron a popularizarse o a conocerse estos términos (vírico/viral) en medios diferentes del estrictamente sanitario. Fue en esos momentos y durante los años posteriores cuando quizás se "corrompió" el término. Y quizás se pueda atribuir exclusivamente a una falta de medios para que no ocurriera, pero me cuesta creerlo.


Creo que estáis errados los que pensáis así.  

1) El término "viral" no apareció con el sida hace 15 años. Ya en la década del 1960 se usaba la palabra "viral", se usaba "vírica", y se usaba "virósica".  Yo las he leído y oído en las clases, en los libros y en los periódicos. 

2) En el DRAE figuran las tres, pero todas se definen por referencia a "viral". 

3) Una búsqueda en el banco de datos de la RAE muestra ejemplos de "viral" y "vírica" desde 1964, pero no de "virósica", pese a que se usaba en esa época.  Me consta que se usaba porque tengo libros de la época donde figura. 

4) Ambas palabras, "viral" y "vírica" figuran en escritos españoles, de España, y para colmo, utilizados indistintamente por el mismo autor, en el mismo libro de texto, en el mismo año 1964. 

Saludos.


----------



## sergio11

En primer lugar quiero aclarar que el haber continuado la discusión en la otra hebra no fue por rebelión, sino por distraído. Le pido a Laura que me perdone.

Segundo, en cuanto a "serio" y "grave" no se me habían ocurrido los ejemplos que da Myrna, pero debo reconocer que tiene razón:



			
				Myrna Minkoff said:
			
		

> Perdona que disienta de ti, Sergio, lo cual no significa que yo tenga razón y tú no. En absoluto.
> En mis años de traducción médica (que son muchos) la utilización de la terminología adaptada a la medicina se ha ido refinando. De ese modo, en los textos médicos "serio" y "grave" son dos cosas diferentes, quizá sólo las separe un matiz pero la cosa es así. Por ejemplo, un cáncer vesical T1 y T2 es serio (también puede ser grave, pero lo más probable es que se lo califique de serio porque tiene una supervivencia de entre 15 y 20 años), en cambio el mismo cáncer en estadio T3 y T4 es grave sin vuelta de hoja. Una bronquitis es una enfermedad seria pero cuando compromete no sólo el árbol bronquial sino también la función pulmonar ya pasa a ser grave. Estos son dos ejemplos que se me ocurren así, a las voladas, pero seguramente hay más.


Es muy cierto y tienes toda la razón del mundo. ¿Ves que no siempre te contradigo?

Yendo a "severo" y a "condición", creo que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo, porque yo no estoy defendiendo un uso foráneo ni argentino: es el uso aceptado en el DRAE. No tiene nada que ver con español y argentino. Muchos libros de texto que se usan en Argentina son españoles. Hay más influencia española que norteamericana.



			
				Myrna Minkoff said:
			
		

> En cuanto a "severo" creo que nunca nos pondremos de acuerdo y puede que una de las causas sea que tú hablas español-argentino y yo no. Españoles y argentinos nos queremos mucho pero, como asegura el dicho "todo nos une menos el idioma".
> Yo puedo asegurarte que si en España traduces "condition" como "condición" y "severe" como "severo", el 99% de los traductores médicos (me refiero a los buenos, desde luego, a los traductores serios) pondrán el grito en el cielo.
> Pero como dijo alguien, el idioma es un ente vivo, que constantemente nace, muere y se renueva y estas tres cosas tienen lugar en la boca de la gente del pueblo.


 

Saludos


----------



## Lazarillo

Hola,  Sergio!

Gracias por la información. La verdad es que no contrasté mi opinión, y se ve que metí la pata. En cualquier caso, no dije que la palabra "viral" apareciera hace 15 años, sino que fue entonces cuando trascendió al público general esta terminología por el efecto de la alarma social provocada por el sida.

Saludos!

L


----------



## sergio11

Lazarillo said:
			
		

> ...y se ve que metí la pata...


 
No te preocupes, no es cuestión de meter la pata o no meter la pata en ciertos tipos de debates. En algunos casos sí es importante porque se puede significar algo completamente distinto, pero no en esto que estamos debatiendo ahora, que pienso que es completamente indiferente.

Veo que esto está siendo tratado como una cuestión de lingüística normal y racional, y no lo es. La forma como aparecen más de un término para lo mismo en asuntos de ciencia no tiene nada que ver con la lógica. 

En general sucede así: Un profesor de una universidad inventa una palabra y otro profesor de otra universidad, o incluso de otra cátedra de la misma universidad, inventa otra palabra para lo mismo y se pelean por cuál se va a imponer. Cada uno quiere imponer su nomenclatura. De acuerdo con quién tenga más popularidad, publique más artículos y libros, o sea más simpático, la gente puede adoptar una u otra palabra. Incluso cuando vas a dar examen te advierten: "si te toca tal profesor, no uses tal palabra porque lo vas a poner de mal humor". 

A veces ninguno puede imponer su palabrita y coexisten dos o más palabras para decir lo mismo: una del Profesor Fulano, otra del Profesor Mengano, otra de alguien que lo tradujo del inglés, aún otra de alguien que lo tradujo del francés o alemán, etc. 

Pasa exactamente lo mismo con los editores de revistas científicas. Si no usas las palabras que les gustan a ellos no te publican el artículo. 

No me refiero a toda la nomenclatura científica, ya que entonces sería un caos, sino solamente a aquellos casos como éste que estamos discutiendo ahora, que tienen varias palabras "aceptadas" para significar lo mismo, y pongo "aceptadas" entre comillas, porque como ves, no todos están dispuestos a aceptarlas. No tengo sentimientos particularmente intensos en cuanto a esto; digas lo que digas, no me voy a ofender. He seguido la discusión simplemente porque era interesante. 

Saludos


----------



## Azathoth

Que foro más entretenido
Me siento como en casa, jejejeje
Acabo de terminar mis estudios de Licenciatura en Idioma Inglés y Traducción Inglés-Español. Me alegra tanto, de verdad, que estoy que lloro, jejeje, poder saber que se pueden compatir las interrogantes con otros colegas y especialistas.
Genial ahora puedo morir tranquilo jejeje

Considero esencial la ayuda de los diccionarios. A pesar de toda esta tecnología el viejo diccionario es un bien tan preciado como un buen disco de vinilo.
Unos de los que siempre recomiendo es el _DICCIONARIO DE DUDAS Y DIFICULTADES DEL INGLÉS_, Alfonso Torrents dels Prats
La compra de este diccionario fue, es y será una verdadera bendición de Dios
La historia empieza así: 
Cada año venía a la ciudad _La Feria de Los Libros_ (muchos vendedores de libros usados, todos ellos provenientes de Santiago, capital de Chile, a unos 813 kms. de acá). Siempre he sido un fanático de comprar libros y si se trata de diccionarios prácticos uff (¡¡¡y mucho más si están escritos por traductores!!!). Ese tarde de agosto de 2003 fuí hasta la plaza céntrica, donde se ubicaba esta feria libros. Por un moneto me detuve a ver unos diccionarios y quedé pegado con un título atrayente, estaba de costado tuve girar la cabeza y ahí estaba, lindo reluciente, lo pedí prestado para cogerlo y ¡zas! casi me caí desmayado al saber que era este diccionario, vino volando desde tan lejos y a mí pequeña minera ciudad, tan ajetreada y congestionada por gente que apenas saben lo que es sentirse orgulloso de ser traductor(a), jejeje. Fue como ver por primera vez a un hij@ después de salir de la sala de parto, absorto, absuelto, lo que sea jejeje.
Estaba nuevo, nuevoooooooo, sin rasguños ni rayas, absolutamente nada. Y lo mejor de todo: el precio, el precio, y yo que siempre cuido mi bolsillo, por no autodenominarme amarrete o niño que nació con la mano cerrada, jejeje. Me costó unos 6 mil pesos (¡¡¡unos 10 dolares estadounidenses!!!)
Una de las ventajas de ser chileno es que no tienes problemas, por lo menos hasta lo que sé, de tener libros o diccionarios fotocopiados, obviamente para uso personal y no de reventa ni piratería, no no, eso no. Tengo muchos diccionarios fotocopiados de finanzas, economía, minería, etc.. A veces me da pena decirlo, acá en Chile los diccionarios son muy caros y mi bolsillo es bastante reducido, así que los fotocopio para mis proyectos de traducción. Otro diccionario que recomiendo es _Diccionario de ortografía técnica_ de Don José Martínez de Souza (qué sería de la vida sin este distinguido señor).
Bueno ese fue mi pequeño aporte informal de informe

Una pregunta: ¿que hay de la traducción científico-técnica inversa?
Bien sabemos que el mercado exige que se realicen este tipo de traducciones
en este caso de español al inglés.
¿unos de los grandes dilemas de los traductores?
Creo que sí
y creo que soy el único el mundo quizás que le agrada realizarla sin sentirse incómodo, jejeje.
Incluso a veces llego a pensar que detrás de todo este gusto por los idiomas, la escritura y la comunicación, existe una fuerza mayor, una rebeldía inherente de querer ser un heroe o heroína anónim@, pasar inadvertido, no llegar a ser tan famoso, pero ser reconocidos como eficientes profesionales, académicos, científicos y artístas de la comunicación, de las culturas, de transgresores de la visionaria y caótica realidad actual, ser tan sólo nosotr@s, ser el todo, el eje, la savia del lenguaje...


----------



## tosimes

Hola a todos, me gustaría aportar mi poca experiencia y, sabiendo que no valdrá de mucho, mi opinión. Soy novato en la traducción, acabé la carrera hace un año y estoy comenzando mi carrera profesional. Por mi experiencia en textos médicos (que se resume a tres), veo y compruebo que los especialistas no se fijan mucho en el uso de la terminología, con tal de entenderlo les vale. Por lo tanto, aprovechando que muchos de ellos poseen el conocimiento de las palabras en su versión original y también el conocimiento de sus años de estudio (en español para los hispanohablantes), yo opino que lo mejor es no incluir ningún calco del inglés, ya que las palabras existen, y ellos las van a entender (aunque no las utilicen en el día a día). Parto de la premisa de que todo se puede traducir, y prefiero utilizar quince palabras que un calco (siempre intentando reducir, claro). "Aleatorizado" sería el término correcto, y creo que en un registro inferior también se entiende. El enlace de Medtrad es genial, la base para cualquier traducción médica. Gracias a todos por realizar esta labor, espero aprender mucho de vosotros.


----------



## sergio11

tosimes said:
			
		

> Hola, perdón por desacreditar a todos, pero hay un traductor médico, Fernando Navarro, que ha hecho un diccionario buenísimo sobre Medicina, el Diccionario crítico de dudas inglés-español de medicina, y recomienda no utilizar esa expresión, que es, a todas luces, un calco del inglés. Ahí va la entrada del diccionario:
> _blind study: El adjetivo blind se utiliza en esta expresión para designar un estudio clínico en el que el paciente (a veces, también el investigador) desconoce la medicación que se le administra. En sentido metafórico, podríamos aceptar que se trate de pacientes "ciegos", pero no de "ensayos ciegos" o "ensayos a ciego" (a "simple ciego" y a "doble ciego"). En 1987, Blake Edwards estrenó una película de éxito con Bruce Willis y Kim Basinger en los principales papeles: blind date ("Cita a ciegas"); pues bien, a nadie se le hubiera ocurrido traducir el título como "Cita ciega". ¿Por qué los médicos hemos de conformarnos con estas traducciones chapuceras? Igual sucede, ya en el terreno de la medicina, con la expresión blind biopsy (biopsia a ciegas). La traducción correcta de blind study es estudio a ciegas, pero en este caso no resulta aplicable por las connotaciones peyorativas que esta expresión tiene en español (¿qué credibilidad tendría una investigación realizada a ciegas?). Podemos también, claro está, apartarnos de la construcción inglesa y buscar otras posibilidades: estudio con anonimato (con anonimato sencillo o con doble anonimato para single blind y double blind study), estudio enmascarado (monoenmascarado o bienmascarado), estudio con ocultación (única o doble), estudio encubierto (monoencubierto o biencubierto), etc.
> 
> Después de esta disertación, hay que decir que la mayoría de los médicos comprenden y utilizan doble ciego, pero ¿hasta qué punto habría que seguir traduciendo una estructura calcada del inglés, por mucho que se utilice? Es un debate muy amplio, algo a lo que todavía no se ha encontrado solución. Les puedo decir que Fernando Navarro es médico y traductor de Medicina, una verdadera autoridad en el tema. Mi humilde opinión me la guardo para mí. Espero haber aportado mi granito. Un saludo a todos_


_Pues yo por mi parte no estoy de acuerdo con eso, Tosimes. 

Una prueba o un estudio "doble ciego" no es un estudio a ciegas, ya que "a ciegas" implicaría que nadie sabe qué está pasando. En cambio los únicos que no saben qué está pasando en un estudio de doble ciego son los dos observadores "ciegos"; y porque los observadores "ciegos" son dos, se llama "doble ciego". Lo de "doble ciego" se refiere a los observadores específicos designados para evaluar cierto resultado, en este caso el paciente y uno de los investigadores. Para mí es perfectamente coherente. 

Que sea una traducción "calcada del inglés" no es un problema si esa traducción no viola ninguna regla gramatical y expresa fielmente lo que se quiere decir. 

Con todo el respeto que Fernando Navarro se merece, me veo obligado a decir que ninguna de sus propuestas me convence (¿o eran tuyas?). 

No me cierro totalmente a la posibilidad de estar equivocado y de que tú y Fernando Navarro tengan razón._


----------



## Philippa

Hola
¡Qué tema interesante! Gracias por todos vuestros comentarios.
Leí un poquito sobre todo esto cuando investigué Spanglish. Aquí tenéis los fragmentos que me interesaron más:


> ¿Cuál es el objetivo de traducción? ¿En qué punto colocamos el listón de las palabras que no traducimos y las que sí traducimos? ¿Destinamos nuestra traducción a hispanohablantes nacidos en los Estados Unidos que dominan mejor el inglés que el español o, al contrario, a hispanohablantes que dominan mejor el español que el inglés? ¿Nuestro trabajo debe ser educativo o meramente informativo? ¿Somos meros comunicadores o somos adaptadores? En cualquier caso, podemos echar mano de ciertas fórmulas intermedias, como traducir el término inglés entre paréntesis la primera vez que aparezca en el documento y, a partir de ahí, emplearlo siempre en inglés... o siempre en español, según creamos conveniente.


de aquí  (creo que es la segunda parte del artículo que se trata más del tema de la traducción)


> Debemos ser conscientes de que nuestra responsabilidad con el idioma es muy grande y que los traductores y los lingüistas tan sólo somos una minoría; la mayoría restante no sabe qué es Internet ni una computadora ni un neologismo ni el espanglish, ni falta que les hace. Pero esa es la clave: nuestras decisiones acaban repercutiendo en la forma de hablar de mucha gente, de esa mayoría, y eso debemos tenerlo presente. También necesitamos tener unas academias de la lengua más cercanas al mundo de la traducción, que es donde se generan una gran cantidad de los conflictos lingüísticos, unas academias más fuertes y con mayor apoyo presupuestario de los gobiernos,..


De aquí 

Puede que mis citas y enlaces sean demasiado simplistas para vosotros, los traductores, en cuyo caso - lo siento 
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Larvader

Estimados todos: habiendo leído tentamente las discusiones e interesantes disquisiciones que se plantean sobre el uso-abuso de los recursos de la traducción, los horrores (ya no errores) que todos solemos ver a diario en nuestros trabajos y todo lo demás que ya se ha enumerado, les hago una humilde propuesta: supongo que todos debemos tener un glosario personal de términos con los que nos encontramos más o menos frecuentemente...¿les interesaría armar una especie de "ciberglosario" (permitaseme la expresión) aprovechando la herramienta tan potente que significa internet? Esta base de datos se podría actualizar periódicamente con aportes de todos...qué opinan? 
Saludos a todos y gracias por hacerme la existencia más fácil
Larvader


----------



## sergio11

Larvader said:
			
		

> Estimados todos: habiendo leído tentamente las discusiones e interesantes disquisiciones que se plantean sobre el uso-abuso de los recursos de la traducción, los horrores (ya no errores) que todos solemos ver a diario en nuestros trabajos y todo lo demás que ya se ha enumerado, les hago una humilde propuesta: supongo que todos debemos tener un glosario personal de términos con los que nos encontramos más o menos frecuentemente...¿les interesaría armar una especie de "ciberglosario" (permitaseme la expresión) aprovechando la herramienta tan potente que significa internet? Esta base de datos se podría actualizar periódicamente con aportes de todos...qué opinan?
> Saludos a todos y gracias por hacerme la existencia más fácil
> Larvader


¿Qué significa "una especie de ciberglosario"? Si es un diccionario, ya los hay en varios Web sites.

Saludos


----------



## ILT

Larvader said:
			
		

> Estimados todos: habiendo leído tentamente las discusiones e interesantes disquisiciones que se plantean sobre el uso-abuso de los recursos de la traducción, los horrores (ya no errores) que todos solemos ver a diario en nuestros trabajos y todo lo demás que ya se ha enumerado, les hago una humilde propuesta: supongo que todos debemos tener un glosario personal de términos con los que nos encontramos más o menos frecuentemente...¿les interesaría armar una especie de "ciberglosario" (permitaseme la expresión) aprovechando la herramienta tan potente que significa internet? Esta base de datos se podría actualizar periódicamente con aportes de todos...qué opinan?
> Saludos a todos y gracias por hacerme la existencia más fácil
> Larvader



Creo que los Multiglosarios que se están creando en el foro cubren esta inquietud.

Aquí la ventaja es que entre todos los enriquecemos, y cada quien abre o consulta el glosario de términos que le resultan de interés.

Saludos


----------



## Larvader

Estimado Sergio: según mi diccionario de la Real Academia Española, Glosario es un catálogo de palabras de una misma disciplina, de un mismo campo de estudio, etc., definidas o comentadas, mientras que diccionario es un libro en el que se recogen y explican de forma ordenada voces de una o más lenguas, de una ciencia o de una materia determinada...en concreto...me estaba refiriendo a hacer un glosario con los términos que solemos usar habitualmente. Por ejemplo, yo estoy dedicada a la traducción español-inglés de dossiers de compuestos farmacológicamente activos para ser aprovados en los organismos correspondientes (EMEA, FDA) y hay toda una terminología correspondiente a las normas de calidad (validación, procedimiento operativo estándar, recalificación del proceso, etc) que a veces es difícil de traducir y de diferenciar entre si (no es lo mismo el retrabajo de un lote que el reproceso del mismo)...se entiende a lo que me refiero? 
Gracias por tu observaciòn y saludos


----------



## sujove

Entiendo que el ciberglosario sería más compacto que un diccionario sólo con palabras que continuamente se utilizan no lo ves de esa forma?


----------



## Edwin P.

I love translating said:
			
		

> Pues la verdad es que es un tema que yo también he encontrado bastante difícil. Trato de adaptarme a lo que quien pide la traducción pide, pero evitando hasta donde es posible el uso de americanismos si hay una palabra o expresión corta en español; digo, si el equivalente en español es una frase de 8 palabras, pues mejor dejo el americanismo. En muchos documentos en español he visto que manejan la frase en español, y entre paréntesis el término en inglés, aunque no de forma muy frecuente.
> 
> De aleatorizar y randomizar, yo diría que la primera es formal y la segunda informal. Mi única base para ello es que en español tenemos aleatorio, palabra de uso común y reconocida por todos los hispanoparlates; y la segunda se deriva de random, palabra inglesa. Randomizar me suena a parkear (to park = estacionar).
> 
> Saludos
> 
> ILT


 


Tengo una pregunta muy intrigante y controvercial si la analiza profundamente.
Cree usted que a nosotros los hispanoparlantes nos *beneficie* o nos *perjudique *el aprender, usar, familiarizarse o adoptar palabras Inglesas? Y que opina de la gente que batalla o tiene muchas dificultades al tratar de traducir o aprender otro lenguaje como es el Ingles?

Personalmente he analizado que en el Español las palabras siempre son mas largas (con mas vocales y consonantes) que las palabras Inglesas y honestamente yo si aborrezco las palabras ampliamente espaciosas.

Saludos


----------



## Michan

Me es muy grato poder participar de este grupo tan selecto de traductores y profesionales de este rubro, les digo que nosostros los profesionales de la salud entendemos los términos de la jerga médica y también los términosque usteden buscan aclarar para entendimiento general, así que cuando traduzco algo para algún colega, lo escribo como para que lo entienda un estudiante de primer año.
saludos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Edwin P.

Estimado *I love translating modo-modular*,

Honestamente me parece genial su idea de hacer un *ciberglosario* o *glosario cibernetico*. La pregunta solamente seria, como empezar o donde iniciar? Yo por mi parte estoy haciendo un glosario de palabras propiamente inventadas por mi en ambos lenguajes, Español e Ingles. Afortunadamente las palabras Inglesas de todos las facultades profesionales y las aun no, las deposito en una *ciberbase* que es tambien logicamente una pagina de internet junto con muchas palabras nuevas de uso cotidiano en Estados Unidos y otros lugares habla Inglesa, inventadas* u* oidas por otros inventores Ingleses. Desafortunadamente ese privilegio nosotros aun no lo tenemos y me imagino que los que lo lleguen a hacer, no dejaran tan facil entrar o poner terminos muchas veces utiles puesto que ellos propondran hablar como a la antigua o a lo ya hecho por escritores y "profesionales". Yo en lo personal, colecto mis palabras en un cuaderno selecto especialmente para eso y no obstante explico detalladamente de donde viene la palabra, lo que se ignifica, su manera de uso, y el porque de su invencion.  Bueno espero saber que se puede hacer, como, donde y cuando al respecto. Gracias.

Edwin Perez I.


----------



## IkeRoyo

Mi humilde opinión, el spanglish, que no siempre tiene que ser jerga, no tiene por qué ser más comprensible y sobra en las traducciones técnicas.
Creo que es mil veces mejor dejar términos ingleses sin traducir (y si el traductor lo considera beneficioso, dejar una nota a pie de página) que usar palabras que para muchos lectores parecerán inventadas.
Tampoco hay que ampararse en la jerga de un pais y oficio para justificar malas traducciones. Randomizar en vez de aleatorizar, customizar en vez de personalizar, patadas al lenguage como estas las hay a cientos en los textos técnicos. Totalmente injustificables por que en muchos casos hay palabras comunes totalmente validas, y por que además para muchos lectores sin conocimientos de inglés resultan totalmente incomprensibles. ¿Es que resulta más facil acudir a un diccionario a traducir una palabra del spanglish que consultar un diccionario de la propia lengua? Yo creo que no, y también creo que un buen traductor encontrará palabras de uso frecuente para muchos de sus textos.
Francamente, cuando tengo un manual de usuario multilenguaje muchas veces acabo leyendo el original en inglés, y es que resulta mejor que acudir a traducciones al castellano que a menudo ni siquiera conservan el significado original de los textos.


----------



## sergio11

IkeRoyo said:
			
		

> Mi humilde opinión, el spanglish, que no siempre tiene que ser jerga, no tiene por qué ser más comprensible y sobra en las traducciones técnicas.
> Creo que es mil veces mejor dejar términos ingleses sin traducir (y si el traductor lo considera beneficioso, dejar una nota a pie de página) que usar palabras que para muchos lectores parecerán inventadas.
> Tampoco hay que ampararse en la jerga de un pais y oficio para justificar malas traducciones. Randomizar en vez de aleatorizar, customizar en vez de personalizar, patadas al lenguage como estas las hay a cientos en los textos técnicos. Totalmente injustificables por que en muchos casos hay palabras comunes totalmente validas, y por que además para muchos lectores sin conocimientos de inglés resultan totalmente incomprensibles. ¿Es que resulta más facil acudir a un diccionario a traducir una palabra del spanglish que consultar un diccionario de la propia lengua? Yo creo que no, y también creo que un buen traductor encontrará palabras de uso frecuente para muchos de sus textos.
> Francamente, cuando tengo un manual de usuario multilenguaje muchas veces acabo leyendo el original en inglés, y es que resulta mejor que acudir a traducciones al castellano que a menudo ni siquiera conservan el significado original de los textos.


¡Cuán sabia es tu humilde opinión!  Concuerdo totalmente.  No se podría haber expresado mejor.

Saludos


----------



## jónico

A mí tb me alegra ver lo mucho sufrimos los traductores a la hora de tomar decisiones. Mis observaciones al respecto: las dudas planteadas aquí corresponden a distintas categorías, y por tanto, requieren distintas soluciones.

*1ª:* randomizar' vs. 'aleatorizar' etc.: El problema subyacente no es el concepto sino la forma. Muchas de nuestras dudas (y "patadas" al lenguaje) surgen del traductor que intenta traducir palabras en vez de conceptos. Nos damos con un verbo en inglés pero solo disponemos de un adjectivo en español, o al revés. Creo que conviene tomar perspectiva, alejarnos de la palabra e intentar plasmar el mismo concepto pero utilizando las palabras y las formas que sí están disponibles. Rara vez hay una necesidad real de inventar una palabra nueva y recurrir al espanglish. 

*2ª*: para términos muy específicos (lo de "blind trials" etc), por muy tentadora que sea, la decisión ya la ha tomado la comunidad que suele hablar de esa cosa. Si ni ellos están de acuerdo, no sufras más: emplea lo que mejor te suene. 

*3ª:* estructura formal. En algunos campos, cada lengua expresa ciertos contenidos en una forma o estructura muy particular. Por ejemplo, la estructura típica de un contrato. Pero nos atrevemos a "traducir" esa forma a la del otro idioma sabiendo antemano que la mayoría de los clientes/autores del original se va a cabrear, aunque el lector nos lo agradezca.

*4ª:* exceso o falta de contenido. A mí personalmente me resulta lo más problemático. ¿Qué hacer si el texto original contiene información que simplemente no encaja con las prácticas de buena redacción en el otro idioma? Esto require mucha imaginación e ingenio, y aún así sabes que el lector monolingüe va a decir "¡Qué chorrada!" al leerlo. Pero tampoco puedes pasarlo por alto. Por ejemplo, un escritor con fama de ser muy culto, que incluye en el párrafo un montón de datos curiosos pero poco relevantes. Traducido al inglés, el mismo escritor suena a loco perdido, incapaz de organizar sus ideas. Un contrato en castellano que, donde hay que poner el nombre de las dos partes, acaba dando el nombre, dirección y número de afiliado del notario que firmo el acta constitutivo de esa empresa allá en el año de la polka. ¡Dios mío! ¿Cómo convencer al lector angloparlante de que esa información tiene cabida en su copia del contrato en inglés?

Para mí, la pregunta originaria de este hilo, lo de 'formalidad' o 'informalidad', no en el sentido de argot o no, sino, ¿hasta qué punto tenemos que acoplarnos al original en el sentido estricto?

Si los que nos encargan las traducciones supieran lo que sufrimos, ¡nos subirían los sueldos!


----------



## Maika

Jajajaja, me encantó tu mensaje

¡Estoy tan de acuerdo!

Precisamente ahora estoy con una escritura constitutiva. No es la primera que hago, he traducido contratos, de todo, libros, matemáticas, finanzas, informática, y ahora sufrooooo con esta escritura.  Y eso que más o menos conozco los términos, pero así es esto.

Y ya sabes, es urgente, para mañana, jeje.

Saludos


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¿Formalidad-informalidad? Según lo aprendido a través del tiempo, es conservar el registro tal como lo dice Laura; sin embargo, como dice ILT si el consumidor final va a ser mi mamá  y sus amigas, pues así como dice ILT lo más sensato es poner "el cable negro que va de aquí a allá".  

Por otro lado, evito traspasar términos tales como "randomizar" a las traducciones, sin embargo de repente tengo ciertos clientes que insisten que tengo que poner "_aplique_ para recibir" en lugar "_solicite _su" o algo pertinente.   Tengo unos clientes que insisten que tengo que escribir en _spanglish_ y donde realmente nos dividimos es en _*aseguranza.*_  Procuro estar ocupada cuando solicitan una traducción.  Es díficil convencer a ciertos clientes, que se tiene que respetar la grámatica de cada idioma, ya sea inglés, español, francés etc.  

Y como dicen, ¡si supieran lo que se quiebra uno la cabeza para adecuar las frases de un idioma a otro!  

Saludos!


----------



## kazijistan

Que debate más interesante. Es grato ver el cariño con que defienden la no siempre bien valorada ni comprendida labor del traductor. En vuestros diálogos e intercambios de opinión hay mucha pasión. Y aunque están hablando de traducciones técnicas, en en lenguaje coloquial a mí me molesta mucho encontrar expresiones que, perfectamente, tienen su equivalencia en español. Por poner, un ejemplo no hace mucho una compañía de televisión por cable publicitaba en Chile el "control parental". Por favor, eso no es sólo hacer un mal uso del idioma, sino también una muestra de flojera mental. O aquella canción que hablaba de "él es un buen "prospecto". ¿Pero de qué estamos hablando?  Pareciera que se nos están olvidando los sinónimos.
            En lo personal, me parece que la labor de los traductores no puede ser tan pasiva en relación a los clientes con los cuales tratamos, sin tampoco olvidar que la presencia de mucha terminología extranjera se debe, precisamente, a que en esos lugares se empezó a desarrollar la técnica que muchas se está describiendo. Lo que es el caso de términos como "software" o "hardware" que ya están asimilados dentro del habla cotidiana y se entiende o sobreentiende de que se está hablando.
          Toda terminología que no provenga del ámbito de la ciencia y tenga su respectiva equivalencia en español, creo - en mi modesta opinión- es mera cursilería y, lo que es peor, impuesta por una minoría al resto.


----------



## Consuelo

Agrego al ejemplo anterior éste: test= testear, si es que la palabra existe realmente, es bastante aceptado, especialmente en jerga de “maestros” (en Chile, técnicos de toda clase: eléctricos, albañiles, plomeros,etc)


----------



## Nikowin4ever

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo, yo trabajo en una empresa de construcciones y mi misión es traducir los manuales en Inglés y Alemán para que los mecánicos y operarios trabajen mejor con las máquinas. Mi gran problema es comprenderlo primero y llevarlo al español coloquial de talleres! Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## cyberpedant

_Buenas a todos. Disculpenme por no dominar su bellisimo idioma. Pero ni modo, tengo que meter mis dos centavos a este dialogo más interesante. Aunque no hé leido todo, una cosa que hé visto es que muchos de ustedes hispanohablantes tienen al menos un poco de asco al recibir palabras extranjeras (especialmente del inglés). Yo, como estudiante de idiomas y hablador nativo de inglés, disfruto mucho del hecho que el inglés es una aglomeración de casi todos los idiomas--y que recibimos y usamos las palabras extranjeras con placer. Todos sabemos que es una tortilla, un chile, y tantas cosa más. Y no queremos cambiarlas a "palabras inglesas" porque no tiene sentido ni valor hacerlo.
Sé que varios grupos como, por ejemplo, los franceses, quieren mantener su idioma en un estado pristino, pero a mi me vale madre.
Quisiera leer sus comentarios. Aquí hay una pista:
http://www.infoplease.com/spot/spanishwords1.html
Renegade_, _mosquito_, _mustang_, _booby_—English uses many words with Spanish origins. In fact, some scholars say Spanish has contributed 10,000 words to English.


----------



## cecilia_or

Ahi les va mi contribución. Como traductora de muchos años considero que en ocasiones es complicado determinar que palabra o término es el adecuado. Creo que cuando la opciones de búsqueda se agotan un recurso muy importante es consultar con un experto en la materia si se conoce a alguien, o bien, consultar la información publicada al respecto. De manera específica, si se trabaja en un texto de medicina a nivel técnico, resulta de mucha ayuda leer la información disponible de fuentes fidedignas, journals, revistas o libros de la materia en cuestión. Ahora con el internet a mano es mucho más fácil accesar a información que hace unos años era casi imposible. Por lo tanto, la "informalidad" o "formalidad" de determinada traducción no será el punto de discusión, sino mas bien hacia quien va dirigido el texto, el _target_ de la traducción que realizamos y desde luego la veracidad de la información que manejamos como expertos.


----------



## litagueMD

Lazarillo said:


> De acuerdo, ILT. Pero mi pregunta va un poco más allá, pues se refiere a hasta dónde llega la responsabilidad del traductor para hacer un buen uso del lenguaje, concretamente en los documentos técnicos, que es donde más "patadas" se le da a la lengua (al menos es mi experiencia con textos médicos, traducidos al español o redactados en español): ¿debe procurar reeducar cuando cree que es conveniente o debe dar por perdida esa batalla? Por ejemplo, vuelvo al ejemplo de "aleatorizar"/"randomizar", y suponiendo que "aleatorizar" no se usara o que se usara muy poco (que no es el caso, pero bueno): ¿debe el traductor imponer su criterio? ¿Dónde está el límite? No sé si me explico lo bastante, y me gustaría porque este tema me interesa mucho.
> 
> Por cierto, no entiendo muy bien: entre "alatorizar" y "randomizar", ¿cuál es el término "formal" y cuál el "informal"?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> L apenas comienzo en esto de los foros, pero de lo que yo he leido durante mi carrera, entre "aleatorizar" y randomizar" he encontrado con mucha frecuencia (y al traducir es de mi preferencia) el termino "al azar" o "distribuir al azar"


----------



## Lazarillo

Hola, litagueMD:

Hace ya tiempo que escribí aquello, que surgió de una traducción que tenía entre manos. Concretamente, con "aleatorizar" o "randomizar" hacía referencia a parte de la metodología empleada para el estudio clínico de determinados medicamentos. Con frecuencia los médicos hablan de "randomizar" a los pacientes; otras veces, hablan de "aleatorizar" a los pacientes. Ninguna de las dos palabras está recogida en el DRAE, y está claro que el término procede de la adaptación directa del término "randomized" en inglés. Entre escoger una u otra, me quedaría con "aleatorizar"... al menos "aleatorio" está en el DRAE. Si hubiera tenido que elegir, si hubiera sido la primera persona en traducir ese término, habría, sin duda, utilizado las expresiones que propones y que todos los que estudiamos algo de estadística en nuestra lengua hemos escuchado.

Un saludo y bienvenid@,

L


----------



## tazx

El debate de este hilo es apasionante. No me puedo resistir a añadir algunos comentarios.

La tarea del traductor técnico tiene exigencias particulares:

- El uso del idioma que hacen ingenieros y científicos es a menudo tan deficiente que no es difícil conseguir una traducción con mejor estilo y claridad que el original.
- Para realizar una buena traducción técnica es fundamental tener un cierto conocimiento de la materia sobre la que trata el documento. 
- A veces hay que dejar a un lado el purismo lingüístico; un documento técnico debe ser ante todo comprensible y no llevar a equívocos. Las consecuencias de que el lector no entienda correctamente el texto pueden ser graves. 
A veces puede ser necesario utilizar una palabra en otro idioma para garantizar esto. No pasa nada, para eso está la cursiva. Si la traducción va dirigida a un operario que tiene que trabajar con un panel lleno de etiquetas en inglés, usemos mejor los términos en inglés para referirnos a cada control, sólo así estaremos seguros de que interpreta bien las instrucciones.
- A pesar de lo anterior, no vayamos a lo fácil; hay que acudir siempre al diccionario y buscar un término o expresión que se adapte a lo que necesitamos definir. El idioma español nos recompensará con unas posibilidades que no le conocíamos.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Don Petrucci

Yo en lo personal me apego al texto original mas que al cliente, pues quien se merece el real respeto es el autor del texto, y si el usa lenguaje incomprensible no veo porque un traductor deberia simplificarlo para que sea entendible. Lo que si es que hay que ser realistas y no podemos utilizar "slang" en nuestra traduccion a no ser que el mismo autor (como en el caso de una novela) lo use. Los periodistas al hacer investigaciones, no simplifican el lenguaje tecnico de los entrevistados. Es resposabilidad del lector culturizarse respecto de lo que se lee.


----------



## marialucce

Hola a todos, sobre esto de la informalidad en la traduccion, quisiera hacer un llamado de atención - consulta sobre el uso de la palabra deposición en vez de depósito en el lenguaje técnico.

Si bien en ningún diccionario de español la palabra deposición aparece con un significado similar a depósito, todos los diccionarios ingles-español que probe en internet traducen expresiones como "chemical vapor deposition" como deposición quimica en fase vapor.

Alguien puede sugerirme alguna buena fuente para traducir este tipo de expresiones?


----------



## Natuz

hola! como están?
Quería comentarles mi experiencia al respecto de la formalidad o informalidad de las traducciones. En el estudio donde trabajo se traducen patentes de invención y bajo ningún concepto informalizamos el lenguaje. Se trata de traducciones técnicas, de telecomunicaciones, química, mecánica entre otras, y si bien van dirigidas a los expertos en la materia que las analizaran, nos apegamos siempre al trabajo del inventor.
Hemos tenido casos en los cuales la persona que escribió el texto en inglés era nativo de la India, con lo cual habia muchos errores. En dicho caso hicimos un 'pulimiento' del texto ayudandonos para su interpretación con diccionarios especializados y desde ya, consultando a los inventores.
El resultado fue muy positivo.

En lo personal, respeto el nivel de formalidad o infromalidad del texto original.

Saludos!


----------



## catcherndarye

Larvader: 

Me parece una propuesta valida que amerita el apoyo de otros miembros. Llevo un par de semanas frustrada ya que estoy intentando traducir un comunicado de prensa sobre una red de punto a punto (peer to peer network), y no quiero  caer en el uso de barbarismos a falta de equivalentes en español (por ejemplo, abrí un hilo para discutir las posibles traducciones de la palabra "skin" en el contexto de software).

He encontrado listas de palabras
http://www.telefonica.es/fat/lex.html , diccionarios que en otras áreas del conocimiento serían recientes pero que en el ciberespacio están mandados a recoger ya que tienen más de diez años, y glosarios límitados. 

La pregunta es... ¿por dónde comenzar?




Larvader said:


> Estimados todos: habiendo leído tentamente las discusiones e interesantes disquisiciones que se plantean sobre el uso-abuso de los recursos de la traducción, los horrores (ya no errores) que todos solemos ver a diario en nuestros trabajos y todo lo demás que ya se ha enumerado, les hago una humilde propuesta: supongo que todos debemos tener un glosario personal de términos con los que nos encontramos más o menos frecuentemente...¿les interesaría armar una especie de "ciberglosario" (permitaseme la expresión) aprovechando la herramienta tan potente que significa internet? Esta base de datos se podría actualizar periódicamente con aportes de todos...qué opinan?
> Saludos a todos y gracias por hacerme la existencia más fácil
> Larvader


----------



## Natuz

La propuesta me parece buena y realmente se hace necesaria una herramienta así.Incluso dentro del mismo campo una palabra puede variar. Por ejemplo para la palabra Frame en mi trabajo usamos 'cuadro' cuando se trata de transmisión de video y 'trama' cuando es transmisión de información de otra clase (datos, voz, etc).

*catcherndarye*
Con respecto a la palabra Skin, encontré en el LDOCE lo siguiente:
*computer* [uncountable and countable] the way particular information appears on a computer screen, especially when this can be changed quickly and easily.

Entonces, mi opción para skin en este caso sería 'máscara'. Que te parece?

Suerte!


----------



## sergio11

Natuz said:


> ...Entonces, mi opción para skin en este caso sería 'máscara'. Que te parece?


 
Está genial. Pero, por supuesto, vos sos de Caballito: no se podría esperar menos de vos.   

Saludos


----------



## Natuz

sergio11 said:


> Está genial. Pero, por supuesto, vos sos de Caballito: no se podría esperar menos de vos.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias! je

Saludos a todos!


----------



## fox on the run

Estimados Amigos:
La verdad que es una pregunta difícil y un problema recurrente,donde comienza el argot y termina la correcta terminología.....mmm......randomizar ,sa palabra mezcla ya dos idiomas con raíz distinta y etc ,pero aun así la persona que leerá la traducción probablemente lo entenderá,aunque no sepa que significa random.Pues bien ,yo pienso que debemos ser practicos, y utilizar el lenguaje que corresponda de acuerdo a quienes valla dirijido el documento,me explico altos ejecutivos con un alto dominio del lenguaje ,profesionales,doctores ingenieros, pero si es un manual de reparación de una máquina? quizás deberíamos ser mas flexibles en ese punto.Por que respondo a este interesante post,por que he visto como "Jefes " han rechazado traducciones por no comprender las " lenguaje muy rebuscado ,el operador no lo va a entender etc." Entonces atento a quien va dirigido el documento, quien lo utilizará, el dominio del lenguaje de la persona que recibirá y revisará el documento,esos son datos muy útiles a la hora de elegir las palabras claves.El tema da para mucho pero este es mi grano de arena a la causa y es lo que he visto en las empresas.
Saludos cordiales a todos.


----------



## nimisha

Enhorabuena. Creo que la idea de plantear este tema de debate fue formidable: además de darnos la posibilidad de explicar nuestras convicciones (que es lo que estamos haciendo casi todos), también tenemos (los pacientes ratoncillos de biblioteca como yo) la oportunidad de enriquecernos con otros puntos de vista que, quizás, nunca se nos habrían ocurrido. En mis traducciones, que van desde la medicina a la geología pasando por manuales de electrodomésticos, lo más complicado suele ser intentar respetar el estilo del autor del documento. Es relativamente sencillo cuando el texto está elaborado respetando las normas de su idioma de origen, pero cuando te encuentras a un matemático intentando hacer poesía no tienes más que dos opciones: buscar la claridad en la expresión científica o permitir que el mundo compruebe hasta qué punto se le pueden dar mal las letras a un especialista de los números. Mi estrategia ante este dilema es siempre preguntar al cliente, y la respuesta suele ser siempre a favor de la claridad. Y, teniendo en cuenta que nunca se puede estar absolutamente seguro del nivel que el receptor de un texto traducido pueda tener, yo me ciño siempre estrictamente a la expresión en castellano y, si lo considero necesario (casi siempre) uso esa varita mágica conocida como "N.del T."


----------



## Grux

tazx said:


> - Para realizar una buena traducción técnica es fundamental tener un cierto conocimiento de la materia sobre la que trata el documento.


Totalmente de acuerdo, y es un punto que muchas veces se obvia. Un artículo muy interesante al respecto se puede ver aquí:
tremedica.org/panacea/IndiceGeneral/n26_tribuna-Ciruelos.pdf

Lo cual llevaría a la pregunta de ¿qué formación/conocimientos son necesarios para poder hacer correctamente traducción técnica?. 
En mi opinión, que sospecho no será compartida por la mayoría de los participantes de estos foros, un especialista en el área técnica en cuestión que domine el idioma _al que debe traducirse el texto_, con una formación lingüística básica correcta, en general lo hará mejor que un "traductor titulado" que no comprenda el significado de lo que está traduciendo. 



> Los periodistas al hacer investigaciones, no simplifican el lenguaje tecnico de los entrevistados.


Me temo que muchas veces sí lo hacen, intentando utilizar un lenguaje más cómodo o comprensible para el público, lo cual en principio no está mal (siempre que no intenten hacerlo pasar por transcripciones literales), pero el problema es que con frecuencia meten la pata debido a que no comprenden bien el tema y lo que se publica en los medios está bastante distorsionado, y en ocasiones es totalmente erróneo. Por lo general, parte de la culpa de esto la tendrá el periodísta y  quizá otra parte el entrevistado.   

Saludos


----------



## mengel53

Hola, quisiera agregar mi granito de arena a esta vasta playa de comentarios, llevo aproximadamente 11 años en la actividad de Traductor, debido a mis antecedentes (antes de dedicarme a esto trabajé en la industria metalmecánica entre otras) me inclino (por sentirme cómodo en con este material) por las traducciones técnicas, médicas, legales, incluyendo el servicio de Traducción Simultánea, en el cual debes transmitir a la audiencia de manera inmediata, los conceptos emitidos por el conferencista, para este tipo de trabajos me toca hacer "tarea" (homework) consistente en obtener con la mayor antelación posible (a veces solamente unos minutos antes del evento) el material original que se va a tratar, con el fin de detectar términos desconocidos, términos propios de la actividad en cuestión (un ejemplito: en electricidad "trip" es cuando un fusible se dispara, mientras que para el común de la humanidad trip es un viaje), en estas circunstancias y en mas de varias ocasiones, los conferencistas me dicen: "ojo, este término déjalo tal y cual, ya que la audiencia (ingenieros, mecánicos, etc) se confundirán con la traducción, ya que están acostumbrados a usar el término original" (en la mayoría de los casos este término original está en Inglés), lo mismo me pasa con material médico, tengo un par de amistades que practican la medicina y a quienes acudo fecuentemente en busca de asesoría o ayuda, y me dicen lo mismo, el médico allá entenderá esto tal como está... (esto me toca casi que cada vez que traduzco resultados de exámenes sobre cáncer o cosas similarea para pacientes que viajarán a USA u otros sitios a continuar tratamiento)...

En consecuencia, y esto es mi concepto personal y particular (not binding for anybody) a veces  toca "patear" el Español, como dijo por ahi un colega, en aras de que la traducción cumpla con su objetivo primordial, cual es el de transmitir el contenido del documento original a su eventual destinatario en otro idioma.

Quizás en traducciones literarias (las he trabajado muy poco) se deba tener mas en cuenta no solamente QUE SE DICE, sino COMO LO DICE EL AUTOR, lo cual es, después de todo, parte de lo que hace al mismo autor, parte de su "encanto", pero, en cuestiones técnicas, repito, es mi concepto, prima que el destinatario sepa como operar la máquina cuyo manual traduzco.

Bueno, me desahogué, y ojalá esto sirva de algo para alguien también

Feliz día

mengel53


----------



## tazx

Hola mengel:

No pretendo ir de purista. Sé que la incorporación de nuevos términos y expresiones enriquece el idioma y que, en definitiva, lo importante es que nos entendamos y que transmitamos ideas y conceptos con la mayor precisión posible. Pero yo creo que, especialmente en la traducción escrita, hay que ser prudente. Cuando traduces un documento, lo pones negro sobre blanco, tal vez conoces al usuario inmediato, pero probablemente tu traducción quedará archivada en alguna parte, puede ser consultada de nuevo, puede incluso contribuir, como un diminuto granito de arena en una vasta playa, a establecer los usos del idioma. 
Y siempre tenemos recursos para utilizar bien el lenguaje sin sacrificar la claridad: Por escrito, cursiva, paréntesis, notas al pie. En interpretación consecutiva, siempre se puede añadir una aclaración.
Pero, por favor, no dejemos el lenguaje en manos de los ingenieros (ni el técnico, ni siquiera el inglés)

_The fuses use to blow, the circuit breakers trip._

Saludos


----------



## irene quiñónez

lauranazario said:


> Estimados profesionales:
> 
> *Si bien los foros de Terminología Especializada NO SON el lugar para el debate gramatical, semántico o linguístico* (ya que ese sencillamente NO es su enfoque ni su función dentro de WR), se está abriendo este hilo/"thread" de diálogo entre colegas a raíz de una observación muy válida por parte de uno de nuestros usuarios.
> 
> Señoras y señores... este será el *único lugar* en el foro de Terminología Especializada donde expresaremos nuestras opiniones y vertiremos nuestro sentir personal sobre el uso de palabras "formales" o "informales" en la traducción técnica. Por favor absténganse de hacerlo en otros hilos/"threads" dentro de estos foros.
> 
> Para iniciar el diálogo, les dejo con unos planteamientos hechos por Lazarillo...
> 
> Sus comentarios, por favor...
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Estoy de acuerdo, Lauranazario. Para cuestiones gramaticales existe un hilo especial. Sin embargo, ya que son inseparables la semántica de la morfosintaxis, *hay ocasiones en que es necesaria alguna aclaración gramatical, como en el caso de abajo (síndrome)*. 

En cuanto a Lazarillo, cuyas observaciones me parecen justas, y en otro orden de cosas, traduciría "random" por "al azar", pues me parece de uso más amplio y, por tanto, de mejor comprensión. Es una sugerencia.

En cuanto al uso abusivo de *terminología especializada*, se hace necesario ver si dicho *argot*, aunque moleste nuestro sentimiento lingüístico, ya ha sido aceptado por la RAE a través de sus boletines de actualización, que son constantes. No conozco el vínculo a la página en cuestión. En todo caso, buscar otros artículos que contengan la "palabra" en polémica (o el *neologismo* en cuestión) y,asimismo, preguntar a la comunidad médica o del campo que sea. Pero creo que no se debe "corregir" los términos del argot, a no ser que se trate de errores gramaticales (a* veces, resulta necesario hablar de gramática en este foro, ya que en un foro de vocabulario general solo se buscará la corrección).*

Por ejemplo, entre la comunidad médica está extendido el uso de *"sindrome" sin tilde y pronunciado como grave o llana*. Sabemos que lo correcto es "*síndrome" (esdrújula*). Si lo preguntamos en un foro general, las respuestas vendrán solo en el segundo sentido. Mas si lo hacemos en un foro especializado en medicina, tendremos respuestas más exactas.

Al menos, en mi caso, es por ello que acudo a esta sección de Terminología Especializada, pues existen miembros que conocen muy bien el campo del cual hablan.

Muchas gracias por todo,
Irene


----------



## bichiher

Hola todos! Es interesantísimo el debate que se plantea aquí. Y veo que el nivel de discusión es también de calidad. Esta profesión se las trae!!! Un tema con el que me quedé pegada es con respecto a que si se debe respetar el texto de origen o no, con la terminología y su sintaxis. 
Me ha tocado hace poco traducir un documento escrito por profesionales economistas, empresarios, etc. Y Dios mío!!! Prácticamente les re-escribí el trabajo completo! El texto traducido casi no se asemeja al original excepto en las ideas que "supuestamente" querían transmitir. La mala redacción y falta de habilidad de expresión es muy común entre los investigadores y profesionales "técnicos". En este caso priorizé mi trabajo; si lo hubiera traducido respetando el original, quizás se entendía lo que querían decir, pero dónde quedaba mi reputación como profesional de la lingüística? Era muy fuerte. Aclaro que fue del español al inglés... Me encantó hacerlo, porque siempre es un desafío, pero hasta dónde nos debemos hacer cargo de las falencias de los autores?


----------



## joseluisblanco

Creo que la historia (la de nuestro lenguaje) se está escribiendo ahora mismo, y eso debe ser lo fascinante. Somos testigos de ello. He leído como axioma que al lenguaje lo construye una sociedad y no sus individuos; pero en la terminología especializada los universos-sociedades se reducen y parece más cercana la posibilidad de que uno o pocos individuos puedan ser "autores" del desarrollo idiomático. Creo que todos los que escribieron en este thread (hilo, perdón; ¿no sería mejor tema/asunto?) se sienten responsables, por decir así, de que nuestro idioma siga siendo el que queremos, y que los nuevos términos no lo desfiguren (randomizar, backapear, setear).
El resultado está por verse, y en gente como ustedes tengo puesta mi mejor expectativa.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Perdón, me faltó lo siguiente:
El equilibrio entre formalidad e informalidad se verificará por el equilibrio entre identidad del lenguaje- formalidad y la capacidad de adaptación- informalidad.


----------



## fangji

OH.Puede que mis citas y enlaces sean demasiado simplistas para vosotros, los traductores, en cuyo caso - lo siento


----------



## grettel

Me encanta esa idea Larvader, para los que estamos comenzando en esto de la traducción médica, sería genial 
Saludos,


----------



## angelik18

Hola a todos...a pesar de darme cuenta que la mayoria de las opiniones estan de alguna manera siendo "llevadas" un tanto hacia el campo de la traduccion de terminos medicos, yo quisiera opinar desde un punto de vista mas "legal", pues tengo 13 años como traductora legal, y en muchisimas ocasiones me pasa lo mismo... cuando debo de ser mas formal, o mas informal?.. vamos, cuando respetar el "protocolo" digamos original del documento, y cuando puedo ser un poco mas flexible?, porque la verdad es que en la mayoria de los casos, la jerga legal tambien confunde a mas de uno, incluso en el idioma propio, ya no digamos en un idioma extranjero. A traves de muchas horas de lectura y trabajo me he dado cuenta de que ahi si, dependiendo del sapo es la pedrada, porque de nada sirve que traduzca un acuerdo o contrato respetando al 100% el formato original, si el que lo va a leer es un simple mortal (como yo) y no un licenciado, o alguna otra persona con experiencia o conocimientos como para comprenderlo si tener que volver a traducir el documento pero como decimos aki, ahora en cristiano.. de cualquier manera, siempre hago mi mejor esfuerzo por que el documento se respete en su totalidad, sin alterar el contenido original, aunque si se altere un poquito el formato.

Saludos desde Baja Calif. Sur!


----------



## ordira

yo trabajo en la industria química y médica y me he encontrado con muchos casos en donde no hay salida, por ejemplo, el típico caso de "sanitize", traducido por los ingenieros como "sanitizar", palabra que no está en el DRAE.  Yo insistía y sigo insistiendo en que si existe una palabra en español, pues no dejar que la pereza mental gane y usemos su equivalente en español en ves de usar la salida más fácil.
Total que yo proponía que en vez de sanitizar debería ser "desinfectar", sin embargo, debido al tipo de procesos que se manejan ya se concluyó que ahora "sanitizar" y "desinfectar" son cosas distintas, relacionadas, pero no son lo mismo, ya que la desinfección es parte de un proces de "sanitización" el cual involucra otras acciones.  En fin, algunos usuarios hasta se molestan cuando se sienten "corregidos", cuando uno lo único que quiere hacer es utilizar lo que ya existe.  Saludos.


----------



## Grux

Ordira, ¿y no se podría traducir quizá por "sanear"?

De todas formas yo sigo pensando que en la traducción de textos muy técnicos, la transmisión precisa de información debe estar por encima de otras consideraciones "de estilo" y que quien está más capacitado para hacerla por lo general debería ser un especialista en el área técnica en cuestión que domine la lengua a la cual se deba traducir y que tenga un mínimo repeto hacia ella, aunque es cierto que esto último a veces no se cumple. He visto a algunos ingenieros soltar expresiones que ponen los pelos de punta, como  "ambas variables están correladas", o "el efecto es negligible". Pero mi impresión es que al menos en España esto no es lo más habitual. Quizá en latinoamérica haya más influencia del inglés y se tienda a abusar más de los anglicismos.


----------



## makita_mf

Retomando la idea original de este _thread_, respecto de la formalidad o informalidad de la traducción técnica, creo que, como lo han planteado ya algunos, depende mucho del "contrato de traducción" (tipo de cliente, lugar de difusión de la traducción, uso... etc.) y también del tipo de texto técnico que se esté traduciendo. Me explico, es más técnico un manual de mecánica que un estudio científico respecto de una enfermedad determinada... En el último caso, es posible "jugar" un poco con el idioma, ya que se aprecia una clara "mezcla" de lenguaje general y del técnico. Sin embargo, en un manual de las partes de un vehículo, por ejemplo, no existe mucho espacio al juego, por así decirlo, ya que una pieza determinada de un vehiculo tiene un nombre y sólo un nombre, y por tanto, un equivalente en español y sólo uno (bueno, a veces más de uno). El punto es que esas equivalencias, independiente de si son fieles a nuestra lengua materna o no, son conocidas y establecidas de dicha manera y al cambiarlas estaríamos alterando así la compresión en lengua meta del texto que estamos traduciendo. Entiendo y comparto el "escozor" que nos causa a veces a nosotros los traductores destruir nuestro idioma con construcciones tan horrendas como lo son algunos términos técnicos. Sin embargo, velando por la comprensión y por lo ya conocido por aquellas personas que son los destinatarios de nuestras traducciones y quienes trabajarán constantemente con aquel documento traducido que les entregaremos, es que debo inclinarme por el "uso" más que por la "regla"... en vuestros términos... la informalidad más que la formalidad. Ahora, si cabe la posibilidad de ir puliendo aquellos términos técnicos a sabiendas de que serán igualmente entendidos y usados, pues entonces no habría problema con ser fiel a nuestra lengua española. Aunque cabe aclarar que nuestra misma RAE ha comenzado a ser flexible en el tema aceptando palabras que yo jamás pondría en mi boca (aunque ya sea "legal" usarlas), como es el "hubieron" y el "frezada".
Bueno, espero haber podido contribuir en algo.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## stevenlarrie

Nice information man.


----------



## Ayuzihx

Saludos a todos,
Interesante debate. 

Yo voy a dar mi opinión desde el punto de vista del usuario de textos técnicos. Yo siempre prefiero que se utilicen términos en castellano, que a veces también puede servir como herramienta educativa. Hay vocabulario técnico que conocemos en inglés y no en castellano, y es una pena teniendo en cuenta que es nuestra lengua materna. 
Si existe una versión inglesa muy extendida, me parece buena idea la de ponerla entre paréntesis. 
Entiendo que a veces, hay términos tan extendidos que son difíciles de traducir y se tiende a utilizar la palabra en inglés. Yo ahora estoy escribiendo la memoria del proyecto, y será de tanto usar el programa en inglés.. que cada vez que escribo "sub-pasos de carga" me suena extraño, mientras "substeps" me suena de lo más natural. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

En cuanto al randomizar y aleatorizar, yo creo que randomizar es jerga, porque resultam más fácil de decir que aleatorizar. Pero en lenguaje escrito yo utilizaría aleatorizar, que además creo que la entiende todo el mundo.


----------



## saripb

Hola a todos: la colaboracion de profecionales en tradución es muy buena, pero antes de inventar vocabulario busquemos todas las opciones posibles, para mantener la fidelidad y naturalidad del texto.

Saludos!!!

Me gusta la idea de un ciberglosario! si ya existe ... cual es la direccion??


----------



## Lazarillo

sammy15 said:


> Cuando a un traductor se le da un texto técnico/médico/legal/etc. para traducir, siempre es bueno preguntar quién será el "consumidor" de dicha traducción... aunque no siempre recibiremos una respuesta concreta (a menudo porque la persona que nos contrata no lo sabe).
> 
> Por ello --y en mi carácter personal-- siempre trato de mantenerme dentro del mismo registro del lenguage utilizado en el original y me mantengo con el mismo grado de "tecnicismo" que se observa en él.
> 
> Si me dan un artículo médico donde se habla de "randomized tests", lo traduciría sin pensarlo como "pruebas aleatorias" ya que esta es jerga/argot inherente al campo médico. No siempre voy a saber (o me van a decir) si el artículo va a ser "consumido" por una audiencia compuesta únicamente por médicos o farmacéuticos, o si será publicado en una revista de interés general, donde habrá personas que no tendrán ni la más mínima idea de qué rayos significa "aleatorio".
> 
> Si bien es cierto que como traductores debemos esforzarnos por que se entienda correctamente lo que hemos traducido, no podemos (al menos así lo veo yo y siempre ha sido mi práctica profesional) "responsabilizarnos" por el contenido del original. Si el original está en redactado en un lenguaje tan denso que no lo entiende ni el médico chino, pues estaría "mal" de mi parte tratar de simplificarlo sólo por el mero hecho de que YO opino que no se entiende. ¿Me explico?
> 
> Ahora bien, si se trata de una traducción dirigida al público en general y me encuentro con los "randomized tests", quizás lo traduciría como "pruebas al azar" --SIN entrar en 'randomizado', que es una palabra que de igual forma podría resultar tan incomprensible como 'aleatorio' para Juan del Pueblo.



Creo que haces una muy buena abstracción del problema. Estoy contigo totalmente. Gracias por tu aportación.

L


----------



## ErOtto

Lazarillo said:


> Creo que haces una muy buena abstracción del problema. Estoy contigo totalmente. Gracias por tu aportación.


 
Coincido plenamente con los dos. Pero, además, hay otro problema añadido (que espero no se haya planteado ya, puesto que debo reconocer que no he leído el hilo entero ).

Muchas veces usamos "programas/herramientas de traducción", por llamarlos de alguna forma, en la que nos encontramos con una "memoria de traducción" que nos obliga (por parte del cliente) a usar determinados términos (a veces "inexactos"). Por si fuera poco, estamos traduciendo "una parte" y solo somos *uno* de muchos traductores que lo están traduciendo al mismo tiempo (y, por supuesto, el mejor, porque ¡vaya burrada que ha puesto "el otro"!  - ¡Que tire la piedra el que no lo haya pensado alguna vez! ).

¿Qué hacer en esos casos? Por supuesto, informar a la agencia o al cliente... pero ¿y cuando caen en saco roto? ¿Modificar la entrada de otro traductor en la _memoria_? ¿Dejarlo tal cual y pensar "a mi plín... mientras me paguen?

Pienso que siempre nos quedará a todos, al final, el agridulce sabor del trabajo bien hecho... que pudo ser mejor.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## davehuert

Me gustaría compartir parte de lo que escribo   al respecto en mi blog:

Las traducciones jurídicas son como las mujeres: la que es bonita no es fiel; la que es fiel no es bonita. Intentar traducir las figuras jurídicas de un texto legal del sistema jurídico mexicano a la lengua inglesa, es tanto como tratar de intercambiar el término "tortilla" por el de "hamburguesa".

Hay textos que primeramente deben pasar por el poco conocido proceso de "Traducción del español al español" y posteriormente al inglés. Pocas personas conocen el sufrimiento que provocan al traductor jurídico cuando solicitan los servicios de éste para que incorpore al idioma meta sus circunloquios y eufemismos.

Paso noches enteras dilucidando la verdadera intención de frases como: "_(...) los disensos de valor esgrimidos por el sedicente ofendido dentro de la presente causa instruida en contra del inodado de mérito (...)", "(...) el quincuagésimo lote de terreno de la manzana 6, sito al poniente del cuadrante inferior de la segunda fracción de la calle sin nombre, barda de por medio, en la colonia centro_ (sic) _de la población de (...)", "(...) el ahora demandado sacó a la suscrita del domicilio conyugal a altas horas de la noche, diciendo que me iba a matar aunque se pudriera en la cárcel, gritando que la de la voz era una puta de mierda (...)", _ó "_(...) se ordena al Ministro Ejecutor se constituya en legal y debida forma en el domicilio del demandado y, con las copias simples de la demanda instaurada en su contra, lo emplace y corra traslado para que comparezca al juzgado de los autos (...)".

_Así pues, con la misma dirección y de manera inversamente proporcional, la traducción jurídica del inglés al español suena muchas veces incoherente a los ojos del lector, quien difícilmente comprende el delito de "perjurio", la figura del "affidávit" o el "interés de seguridad". Sí, es cierto. Tan cierto como la confusión que causa "el cuñado", "el concuño" y "la quinceañera" al lector angloparlante.

Ergo, cuando leas una traducción jurídica, no esperes comprender y digerir el contenido de una sola vez. Recuerda que no estás leyendo una adaptación de la película de moda, tampoco se trata de un comercial televisivo, ni una declaración nimia de tu artista favorito.


----------



## almejita

yo veo la cuestión desde el otro lado: soy técnico de análisis químico y, si puedo elegir, casi siempre me quedo con el texto original en inglés. muchas veces las traducciones pierden contenido porque el traductor (que no dudo que lo haga lo mejor que sabe/puede) no posee conocimientos suficientemente precisos sobre la materia a traducir y eso hace que haya errores y confusión entre conceptos que se parecen pero no son lo mismo. muchas veces son matices difíciles de explicar, pero muy importantes (estoy pensando en repetibilidad y reproducibilidad, precisión y exactitud...).


----------



## Katradu

No quiero ser pesimista pero pienso que los glosarios son personales, de manera que...lo que sea de mi interes demas que no lo es para el resto! o si!!?? saludos


----------



## victorio

Una breve aportación, he traducido diversos libros de medicina, y también de otras tipologías, y me interesa mucho el debate. Puesto que lo he leído en diagonal por falta de tiempo espero no incurrir en reiteraciones o ideas ya vertidas anteriormente, pues he visto que muchas ya aclaran bastante la cuestión y enriquecen el diálogo. Básicamente quería decir que el quid de la cuestión está en el problema clásico de la NORMA y el USO  de los términos. Si los médicos hace años que adoptaron el anglicismo "chequeo" para referirse a una "revisión médica general", ¿qué le vamos a hacer? Y este es un pequeño ejemplo de lo que ocurre con una larga lista de términos médicos ya adoptados por la comunidad de especialistas. La discusión es ¿hasta qué punto puede -y debe- influir el traductor, investido de su autoridad lingüística, sobre el colectivo que utiliza el lenguaje en cuestión? En principio debemos luchar contra la colonización anglófona, pues el español tiene sus propios recursos a los que no deberíamos renunciar, pero la realidad sociolingüística también se impone...No tengo una respuesta unívoca al problema, y lo sorteo como puedo a cada paso, es decir, con cada vocablo que me presenta un dilema.


----------



## cuchillero

A diferencia de la mayoría de ustedes yo no soy traductor profesional sino médico en activo desde hace muchos años y trabajando en un país anglosajón. Disfruto mucho identificando analogías de pensamiento y su expresión escrita entre el español y el inglés y verdaderamente son sorprendentes. El refranero británico está lleno de ejemplos casi calcados conceptualmente del español lo cual es una prueba más de que el lenguaje es una habilidad innata del ser humano en la línea de Chomsky. 
Quiero decirles con todo respeto que muchas de esas supuestas "patadas" al idioma son generalmente exclusiva responsabilidad de los traductores, especialmente de los que se dedican al ámbito técnico-científico. Los que leemos un término nuevo en inglés, generalmente comprendemos su significado pero no nos molestamos en establecer una relación biyectiva con su homólogo si es que existe en español. Creo también que la mayor parte del estropicio recae sobre la lengua española ya que el flujo de obra y traducción es masivamente en esa dirección, aunque todo hay decirlo, muchos textos en inglés no necesitan ayuda para enredarse sólos. Luego los puristas discuten si randomizado es correcto, pero fué ciertamente un primer traductor, profesional o no, quien lo utilizó la primera vez con éxito popular. Tanto dá en este caso, porque todo el mundo sabe lo que significa y antes de su utilización en ensayos clínicos, nadie usaba el término aleatorizado, al parecer esperando a nacer agazapado detrás de un académico escrupuloso y altivo, para ser bien nacido en castellano. 
Supongo con bastante certeza que este tema de la fidelidad con el texto original debe ser debatido en las escuelas de traducción hasta la saciedad. Interpretación y traducción tienen lindes indefinidas al igual que representación y delegación. 
Muchas veces, especialmente en tecnología de vanguardia, y me refiero a la médica que es la que conozco, sencillamente el concepto original es nuevo y se vehículiza con neologísmos u otros términos conocidos a los que se confiere un nuevo campo semiótico y por lo tanto, no es de extrañar que para traducirlo haya que seguir un proceso creativo similar. El traductor tiene un problema insoluble ahí si no es simultáneamente un experto el el tema. Si no es así, tiene que consultar con expertos en la materia para trasladar ese concepto a nuevas palabras o conferir nuevos campos de significado a las conocidas. No es interpretación ni traducción, es creación. Si se es afortunado, el nuevo concepto prospera y se asienta dentro del acervo lingüístico esperando lánguidamente en la mayoría de los casos para que los señores de la RAE lo reconozcan y le den papeles.
Sin embargo, en la mayoría de los casos, la ignorancia o peor aún en un profesional, la desidia, hace trasladar control parental por _parental control_ sin rubor alguno. Esto hace que la mayoría de los manuales traducidos al español sean prácticamente ininteligibles. Creo que los autores de estas traducciones infames deberían ser castigados a seguir sus propias instrucciones para montar un mueble de la marca que sea.
Otro problema grave es cuando el original simplemente es nefasto. Los científicos en general no son dechados en el manejo de la lengua. Como se ha mencionado en alguna entrada anterior, uno se puede arremangar y reeditar todo un texto para convertirlo en una pieza coherente. El dilema es si esto es correcto, si el traductor esta habilitado no sólo para interpretar ámpliamente sino para corregir. Sinceramente creo que esto no es lícito sin la precisa autorización del autor.
En fín, términos de traducción, interpretación, creación, corrección, invención, talento y chapuza conviven con nosotros. Pero lo más importante en este trabajo creo que es tratar de transmitir las ideas del autor de un idioma a otro idioma, a veces a costa de purísmo terminológico porque se anda al límite con lo nuevo y aceptar que corrientes diversas coexistan pacíficamente o no. Yo creo que en ésto Darwin estaría de acuerdo.


----------



## victorio

Sí, creo Cuchillero que sintetiza usted perfectamente las inquietudes de la traductología técnica (la literatura iría por otros vericuetos, ciertamente), y podría referirle centenares de aburridísimos artículos académicos que versan y dan vueltas a estas cuestiones, sin llegar a menudo a ninguna conclusión definitiva: claro, la casuística es extensa y diversa. Como en todo, pues, hay que confiar en la honradez intelectual, por una parte, de los científicos (que si no saben escribir siempre pueden fichar a un escriba) y de los traductores (que si no saben qué es una "gap-junction" en sinapsis neuronal no nos lo traduzcan alegremente por "unión íntima", que parece más propio de la literatura pornográfica). En fin, y bromas aparte, Cuchillero, estamos de acuerdo, y, por desgracia, en este foro no vamos a salvar el mundo de las insensatas traducciones o mediocres redacciones de algunos galenos....


----------



## viviana

Estimados traductores


Tengo una pregunta para ustedes los expertos.

¿Uno debe respetar la mala redacción por parte del escritor angloparlante? 

¿Se debe respetar por ejemplo escribir con mayúsculas palabras que no deberían ir con mayúsculas? En el caso de sustantivos comunes o adjetivos...por ejemplo, en "escritores europeos" europeos para mi gusto iría con minúscula, y sin embargo me he encontrado con trabajos donde aparece con mayúscula.

¿Como norma general, se debe traducir literalmente o lo más cercano a lo que el escritor quizo decir, o debo llevarlo a la interpretación y adecuarlo al idioma castellano?


----------



## victorio

Querida Viviana,
creo que en tu pregunta se mezclan varias preguntas (y respuestas):
1) Creo que sí, uno debe respetar -en trad. literaria- la mala redacción. En otros casos es mejor enmendarla, si no van a cree que ers una mala traductora.
2) Lo que dices sobre minúsculas y mayúsculas es una cuestión de normas de estilo, y cada lengua debe respetar las suyas. En español no siempre hacemos uso de las mayúsculas como el inglés (adjetivos, por ej., no)
3) Tu tercera pregunta requiere miles de páginas, y no tiene una respuesta definitiva, es "la" pregunta.


----------



## ungatomalo

Espero que admitáis un comentario de traductor aficionado (o 'amateur' 

En general, estoy más de acuerdo con los mensajes que indican que hay que adaptarse ya que cada traducción es diferente. Lo importante en los textos técnicos es la transmisión lo más exacta posible del concepto, no la corrección del lenguaje.

Hay materias en las que la traducción empecinada hace incomprensibles los textos, como en la informática. Prácticamente todo el vocabulario viene originalmente del inglés así que ¿por qué no incorporarlo directamente?

Aplicación central (middleware), guión de remate (boot script), mariscaleo de objetos (object marshalling). Todo esto me va a hacer preguntarme qué porras leyó inicialmente el traductor.

En mi caso particular, como solución de compromiso, pongo una traducción más o menos informal del término y lo acompaño del literal en inglés en nota al pie o entre paréntesis (también cuando me dejan, incluyo un glosario de términos).

Saludos.


----------



## viviana

Muchas gracias por tu aporte ungatomalo.


----------



## Quetzali

El idioma cambia día a día.
  Como traductores nos enfrentamos todos lo días a nuevos términos que normalmente en principio son difíciles de traducir. En mi caso trato de encontrar el equivalente o dar mi propia opción, manteniendo entre paréntesis la palabra original y esperando contribuir a la generalización de la versión en español. Es aquí donde encuentro este foro tan útil, pues vamos dejando la huella de la evolución de nuevos términos en nuestra propia lengua.
  Una nota sobre Google: Los resultados que vemos cuando escribimos una palabra, no son el número de búsquedas, pero el número de documentos existentes al respecto. Si quieres saber cuáles son los términos que están utilizando en sus búsquedas los usuarios, es mejor utilizar Google AdWords.


----------



## viviana

Gracias quetzali por tu contribución.


----------



## Evaluante

Estimado Laura:

Actualmente, la abundante disponibilidad de información, e.g. en la Internet, provoca que emerjan farsantes que generan una gran cantidad de documentos, que a su vez tienen una enorme difusión. Por ejmplo en un ente ecológico de México, existe un núcleo de charlatanes que utilizan anglicismos y términos inapropiados, que su percepción, parecen rimbombantes para despertar la admiración de funcionarios ignorantes.

Es imortante que de fomente la cultura de utilizar términos válidos en documentos serios y oficiales. De lo contrario se mantiene una gran cantidad de documentos incongruentes como indtrumentos jurídicos, manuales o documentos de divulgación de la ciencia, normas ISO. Estas últimas, traducidas por un grupo, hispano parlante, es uno de los ejemplos de incoherencia más discutible. 

Para cada término de un idioma, existe una palabra en español, dependiendo del contexto; es frecuente que requiera una exhaustiva revisión y análisis. 

Se recomienda, asegurarse de contexto y coherencia antes de plasmar un término técnico; particulamente en documentos que se difundirán. Y quien tenga la responsabilidad, revisar y filtrar este tipo de documentos.

Saludos Evaluante

Saludos



lauranazario said:


> Estimados profesionales:
> 
> *Si bien los foros de Terminología Especializada NO SON el lugar para el debate gramatical, semántico o linguístico* (ya que ese sencillamente NO es su enfoque ni su función dentro de WR), se está abriendo este hilo/"thread" de diálogo entre colegas a raíz de una observación muy válida por parte de uno de nuestros usuarios.
> 
> Señoras y señores... este será el *único lugar* en el foro de Terminología Especializada donde expresaremos nuestras opiniones y vertiremos nuestro sentir personal sobre el uso de palabras "formales" o "informales" en la traducción técnica. Por favor absténganse de hacerlo en otros hilos/"threads" dentro de estos foros.
> 
> Para iniciar el diálogo, les dejo con unos planteamientos hechos por Lazarillo...
> 
> Sus comentarios, por favor...
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


----------



## Evaluante

Estimados todos:

Con base en una revisión rápida a lo expuesto, considero que juan pueblo, no va a leer un documento de tipo técnico; no hay que preocuparse de la capacidad de ningún lector. Si quiere entender, que se documente, que ingrese al diccionario, que se forme- Por ello se mantiene ignorante la gente floja. 

Un individuo que en verdad necesite conocer en forma precisa el contenido de un escrito, está obligado de allegarse de la información complementaria para entender el contexto.

_Randomizar _es absolutamente inaceptable,un enfoque erróneo es cosniderar que para alguien resulte extraño un término; e.g. para mi no tiene dificultad el significado de aleatorio. En un grupo de tecnócratas, con buena dosis de ignorancia científica, es común defender un término popular en la edición de una norma oficial. Sus argumentos: ...es que así se dice., ...el término correcto se oye refeo. Respuesta: ¡Ah! pues lo plasmamos como se usa: ...el dese, el este, la cosa, etc. *La gente común, escribe como habla.*

Por otra parte, el médico, generalmente se limita a su campo, no es linguista y escribe como puede. Traduce como entiende, como le suena, pero ocurre lo mismo con los biólogos, conocen sobre la célula, pero no saben química o alguna otra disciplina y escriben como Dios les da entender.

El ejemplo de "gap-junction" como sinapsis neuronal, demuestra que el español, supera al inglés. Intenten traducir junction en en ámbito de membranas, eléctronica y no resultará tan fácil encontrar el término.

Actualmente, precisión y exactitud, pertenecen al pasado en cuanto a Química Analítica o medición; conforme a nuevos grupos. Los conceptos modernos no son claros. Incuso en ese ámbito, se utilizan el neologismos exageradamente ridículos, e.g. el mesurando; utilizado en la estimación de la incertidumbre.
Descaradamente un anglicismo para neotécnicos, farsantes.

Saludos


----------



## JBarDom

Larvader said:


> Estimados todos: habiendo leído tentamente las discusiones e interesantes disquisiciones que se plantean sobre el uso-abuso de los recursos de la traducción, los horrores (ya no errores) que todos solemos ver a diario en nuestros trabajos y todo lo demás que ya se ha enumerado, les hago una humilde propuesta: supongo que todos debemos tener un glosario personal de términos con los que nos encontramos más o menos frecuentemente...¿les interesaría armar una especie de "ciberglosario" (permitaseme la expresión) aprovechando la herramienta tan potente que significa internet? Esta base de datos se podría actualizar periódicamente con aportes de todos...qué opinan?
> Saludos a todos y gracias por hacerme la existencia más fácil
> Larvader


 
Estimado Larvader:

Existen ya dichos recursos en la red y hay una marca comercial que ofrece un banco de datos (traducciones) sobre términos y frases, que se ha compendiado y sigue compendiándose día a día con todos los que están dados de alta en ese servicio. Es un glosario para traductores y existen formas de pago muy accesibles, ya que son por mes o año, y según la cantidad de palabras con las que se trabajen por dichos períodos.

Saludos.


----------



## Gurisa-argentina

Yo utilizaría "aleatorizar". Estoy cansada de que adapten palabras de otros idiomas como si no tuvieramos los equivalentes. El otro día, esperando en el aeropuerto a que la oficial imprima mi boleto, hizo una llamada, y entre otras cosas dijo "estoy printeando el boleto...". Yo soy profesora de inglés y traductora, pero una defensora de la lengua, no hay por qué hablar tan mal.
Saludos!


----------



## ungatomalo

En el mundo de la programación (informática) existe un conjunto de operaciones involucradas en la generación de números aleatorios.

En todos los lenguajes de programación que conozco, las instrucciones o comandos asociados con dichas operaciones implican una variante de la palabra "randomize" o "random".

Java: Random gen = new Random();
VB: Randomize; Random = Int(Rnd * upB) + lowB
C: num = random(100);
Python: random.seed; random.setState, ...
etc.

Por lo tanto, en mi experiencia, si en un entorno de desarrollo informático dices "randomizado" o "random" probablemente te entenderán mucho más rápidamente y mejor que si dices "aleatorio".

La palabra "aleatorio" expresa un concepto abstracto. La palabra (el palabro) "randomizado" o "random" apunta a un concepto concreto.

En mi opinión, en la traducción técnica deben utilizarse los términos habituales y validados por la costumbre. De lo contrario lo que suena extraño es la traducción.

My 2 cents.


----------



## mansawoman

Azathoth said:


> Que foro más entretenido
> Me siento como en casa, jejejeje
> Acabo de terminar mis estudios de Licenciatura en Idioma Inglés y Traducción Inglés-Español. Me alegra tanto, de verdad, que estoy que lloro, jejeje, poder saber que se pueden compatir las interrogantes con otros colegas y especialistas.
> Genial ahora puedo morir tranquilo jejeje
> 
> Considero esencial la ayuda de los diccionarios. A pesar de toda esta tecnología el viejo diccionario es un bien tan preciado como un buen disco de vinilo.
> Unos de los que siempre recomiendo es el _DICCIONARIO DE DUDAS Y DIFICULTADES DEL INGLÉS_, Alfonso Torrents dels Prats
> La compra de este diccionario fue, es y será una verdadera bendición de Dios
> La historia empieza así:
> Cada año venía a la ciudad _La Feria de Los Libros_ (muchos vendedores de libros usados, todos ellos provenientes de Santiago, capital de Chile, a unos 813 kms. de acá). Siempre he sido un fanático de comprar libros y si se trata de diccionarios prácticos uff (¡¡¡y mucho más si están escritos por traductores!!!). Ese tarde de agosto de 2003 fuí hasta la plaza céntrica, donde se ubicaba esta feria libros. Por un moneto me detuve a ver unos diccionarios y quedé pegado con un título atrayente, estaba de costado tuve girar la cabeza y ahí estaba, lindo reluciente, lo pedí prestado para cogerlo y ¡zas! casi me caí desmayado al saber que era este diccionario, vino volando desde tan lejos y a mí pequeña minera ciudad, tan ajetreada y congestionada por gente que apenas saben lo que es sentirse orgulloso de ser traductor(a), jejeje. Fue como ver por primera vez a un hij@ después de salir de la sala de parto, absorto, absuelto, lo que sea jejeje.
> Estaba nuevo, nuevoooooooo, sin rasguños ni rayas, absolutamente nada. Y lo mejor de todo: el precio, el precio, y yo que siempre cuido mi bolsillo, por no autodenominarme amarrete o niño que nació con la mano cerrada, jejeje. Me costó unos 6 mil pesos (¡¡¡unos 10 dolares estadounidenses!!!)
> Una de las ventajas de ser chileno es que no tienes problemas, por lo menos hasta lo que sé, de tener libros o diccionarios fotocopiados, obviamente para uso personal y no de reventa ni piratería, no no, eso no. Tengo muchos diccionarios fotocopiados de finanzas, economía, minería, etc.. A veces me da pena decirlo, acá en Chile los diccionarios son muy caros y mi bolsillo es bastante reducido, así que los fotocopio para mis proyectos de traducción. Otro diccionario que recomiendo es _Diccionario de ortografía técnica_ de Don José Martínez de Souza (qué sería de la vida sin este distinguido señor).
> Bueno ese fue mi pequeño aporte informal de informe
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿que hay de la traducción científico-técnica inversa?
> Bien sabemos que el mercado exige que se realicen este tipo de traducciones
> en este caso de español al inglés.
> ¿unos de los grandes dilemas de los traductores?
> Creo que sí
> y creo que soy el único el mundo quizás que le agrada realizarla sin sentirse incómodo, jejeje.
> Incluso a veces llego a pensar que detrás de todo este gusto por los idiomas, la escritura y la comunicación, existe una fuerza mayor, una rebeldía inherente de querer ser un heroe o heroína anónim@, pasar inadvertido, no llegar a ser tan famoso, pero ser reconocidos como eficientes profesionales, académicos, científicos y artístas de la comunicación, de las culturas, de transgresores de la visionaria y caótica realidad actual, ser tan sólo nosotr@s, ser el todo, el eje, la savia del lenguaje...


 
Me siento tan identificada contigo y con lo que dices de este tema, yo soy novata recién egresada de traducción y me ha servido bastante este foro y todos sus aportes.


----------



## mansawoman

Larvader said:


> Estimado Sergio: según mi diccionario de la Real Academia Española, Glosario es un catálogo de palabras de una misma disciplina, de un mismo campo de estudio, etc., definidas o comentadas, mientras que diccionario es un libro en el que se recogen y explican de forma ordenada voces de una o más lenguas, de una ciencia o de una materia determinada...en concreto...me estaba refiriendo a hacer un glosario con los términos que solemos usar habitualmente. Por ejemplo, yo estoy dedicada a la traducción español-inglés de dossiers de compuestos farmacológicamente activos para ser aprobados en los organismos correspondientes (EMEA, FDA) y hay toda una terminología correspondiente a las normas de calidad (validación, procedimiento operativo estándar, recalificación del proceso, etc) que a veces es difícil de traducir y de diferenciar entre sí(no es lo mismo el retrabajo de un lote que el reproceso del mismo)...se entiende a lo que me refiero?
> Gracias por tu observación y saludos


 
Siendo traductores no deberíamos tener faltas de ortografía


----------



## mansawoman

saripb said:


> Hola a todos: la colaboración de profesionales en tradución es muy buena, pero antes de inventar vocabulario busquemos todas las opciones posibles, para mantener la fidelidad y naturalidad del texto.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> Me gusta la idea de un ciberglosario! si ya existe ... cual es la direccion??


 
y también debemos fijarnos en las faltas de ortografía


----------



## mansawoman

viviana said:


> Estimados traductores
> 
> 
> Tengo una pregunta para ustedes los expertos.
> 
> ¿Uno debe respetar la mala redacción por parte del escritor angloparlante?
> 
> ¿Se debe respetar por ejemplo escribir con mayúsculas palabras que no deberían ir con mayúsculas? En el caso de sustantivos comunes o adjetivos...por ejemplo, en "escritores europeos" europeos para mi gusto iría con minúscula, y sin embargo me he encontrado con trabajos donde aparece con mayúscula.
> 
> ¿Como norma general, se debe traducir literalmente o lo más cercano a lo que el escritor quiso decir, o debo llevarlo a la interpretación y adecuarlo al idioma castellano?


----------



## mansawoman

ungatomalo said:


> Espero que admitáis un comentario de traductor aficionado (o 'amateur'
> 
> En general, estoy más de acuerdo con los mensajes que indican que hay que adaptarse ya que cada traducción es diferente. Lo importante en los textos técnicos es la transmisión lo más exacta posible del concepto, no la corrección del lenguaje.
> 
> Hay materias en las que la traducción empecinada hace incomprensibles los textos, como en la informática. Prácticamente todo el vocabulario viene originalmente del inglés así que ¿por qué no incorporarlo directamente?
> 
> Aplicación central (middleware), guión de remate (boot script), mariscaleo de objetos (object marshalling). Todo esto me va a hacer preguntarme qué porras leyó inicialmente el traductor.
> 
> En mi caso particular, como solución de compromiso, pongo una traducción más o menos informal del término y lo acompaño del literal en inglés en nota al pie o entre paréntesis (también cuando me dejan, incluyo un glosario de términos).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, además agradezco tu sugerencia.


----------



## mansawoman

Estoy muy agradecida de todos sus aportes me sirven bastante en mi futura labor profesional como traductora ya que soy novata recién egresada y trabajando en una empresa de ingeniería y acá si que existen muchos términos inventados e informales pero hay que acatar el uso y el conocimiento de dichos términos, saludos.

Bárbara.

P.D. Siendo novata ya soy una senior


----------



## Lazarillo

ungatomalo said:


> En todos los lenguajes de programación que conozco, las instrucciones o comandos asociados con dichas operaciones implican una variante de la palabra "randomize" o "random".



...Y sin embargo llega la hora de hacer un examen de programación, y el enunciado dice: "Queremos obtener una serie aleatoria de números primos...", por ejemplo .

Estoy muy de acuerdo con tus comentarios, ungatomalo, pero en esta cuestión discrepo. Yo ahora estoy estudiando programación, y obviamente si escribo algo de código, tendré que utilizar el comando adecuado si no quiero tener sistemáticamente un mensaje de error al compilar, pero al referirme en lenguaje natural a lo que hace el programa, emplearé algún derivado de la palabra "aleatorio" o "azar" antes que alguna forma españolizada de "random".

"Random" y "aleatorio"  cubren exactamente el mismo campo semántico, ninguno es más abstracto que el otro. Otra cosa es que en una conversación con un colega programador, le digas "Utiliza un random"... al fin y al cabo es su jerga. Pero también te entendería si le dices "Utiliza un aleatorio". Yo sería de éstos .

Un saludo.

L


PD: Veo que el debate ha dado mucho de sí desde sus comienzos, y creo que se vislumbra en términos generales el consenso de tener que adaptarse a las características de cada traducción (calidad del texto original, destinatarios del texto traducido...) y dejar que sean los especialistas de la materia los que acuñen esos "palabros" que a veces nos duele tanto usar... pero de los que no podremos huir, como "randomizar", "testear", etc.


----------



## cuchillero

Solo pasaros este artículo que me ha parecido muy interesante:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cult...siglo/XVIII/elpepucul/20110304elpepucul_7/Tes


----------



## zeeahmad

thanks for the information mate. cheers


----------



## Lazarillo

Hola a todos.

Yo también encontré un artículo interesante de Fernando Navarro en la publicación _Ars Medica. Revista de Humanidades Médicas _en el que el autor hace un análisis de las causas por las que abunda la terminología anglosajona en las publicaciones médicas en español con numerosos ejemplos (resulta de lo más entretenido), y en la que además se posiciona en el lugar donde me gustaría estar: en el lado que refuerza al español como lengua propia con capacidad para ser específica y rica por sí misma.

En pos de la verdadera causa de los anglicismos médicos.

Un saludo a todos.

L


----------



## sergio11

Lazarillo said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo también encontré un artículo interesante de Fernando Navarro en la publicación _Ars Medica. Revista de Humanidades Médicas _en el que el autor hace un análisis de las causas por las que abunda la terminología anglosajona en las publicaciones médicas en español con numerosos ejemplos (resulta de lo más entretenido), y en la que además se posiciona en el lugar donde me gustaría estar: en el lado que refuerza al español como lengua propia con capacidad para ser específica y rica por sí misma.
> 
> En pos de la verdadera causa de los anglicismos médicos.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.
> 
> L



Leí el artículo. Es muy bueno. En muchas cosas tiene razón, pero la situación no es tan simple como él la expone. 

Uno de los grandes problemas es que la mayoría de los traductores y expertos en el idioma no saben la ciencia que están traduciendo, sea medicina o cualquier otra, y muchos de los que saben la ciencia, no saben el idioma. Entonces, nunca va a haber un punto de unión perfecta en todos los casos. Siempre vamos a tener traducciones imperfectas, extranjerismos de una clase o de otra, y el lenguaje médico va a sufrir cambios, nos gusten o no. 

En estos foros vemos numerosos ejemplos de esto y a menudo no encontramos soluciones perfectas. No niego que en gran parte se debe a nuestra ignorancia. A veces se aparecen traductores que quieren “corregir” un supuesto error de lenguaje, y terminan inventando un órgano nuevo o una enfermedad nueva, que ignoran doscientos años de uso médico, y nos quieren obligar a cambiar palabras y expresiones que han sido utilizadas y establecidas en español desde tiempo inmemorial, porque creen que la traducción del inglés es incorrecta. No toman en consideración acepciones accesorias de las palabras, ni en inglés, ni en castellano, y no saben porqué las cosas se llaman como se llaman, y simplemente insisten en alguna minucia lingüística mal interpretada que quieren cambiar.  A veces trato de discutir con esta gente, pero otras prefiero dejarlos tranquilos porque me lleva mucho tiempo y esfuerzo.  Una cosa que quiero recalcar es que no todo lo que parece anglicismo es anglicismo: muchas veces parece así porque los que lo leen u oyen no saben de qué se está hablando, y no entienden lo que se dice, ni en inglés, ni en español, y tratan de adaptarlo a algo que ellos conocen, entonces lo acusan de anglicismo.  Recuerden que muchas de estas palabras o expresiones tampoco son “correctas” en inglés, y se han llamado como se han llamado, solamente porque a alguien se le ocurrió llamarlo así, y no porque haya un motivo lógico.  Muchas veces son metáforas arbitrarias incluso en inglés o en cualquiera que fuere el idioma original, a veces son nombres propios que se convirtieron en comunes o incluso en verbos, y otras, simplemente onomatopeyas.  El querer ser demasiado preciso en estos casos es ir más allá de lo que el lenguaje permite. Pero claro, los límites de esto no los va a saber un traductor si no sabe medicina, y no los va a saber un médico si no sabe bien ambos idiomas. Por otro lado, ni un traductor, ni un médico, ni nadie, sabe todo lo que se puede saber de un idioma o una ciencia cualquiera, y no lo pueden saber bien en todos los idiomas. En síntesis, sí, debemos ser cuidadosos en las  traducciones, pero nunca vamos a lograr una perfección que satisfaga a todos.


----------



## Filitus

Me resulto bastante interesante leer sus comentarios. Personalmente, creo que se debe usar una traduccion que las personas entiendan, no es ese el proposito principal? El lector actual debe asimilar facilmente lo que traducimos. No estamos escribiendo un libro de gramatica.


----------



## hablante.mx

Lazarillo said:


> ...Y sin embargo llega la hora de hacer un examen de programación, y el enunciado dice: "Queremos obtener una serie aleatoria de números primos...", por ejemplo .
> 
> Estoy muy de acuerdo con tus comentarios, ungatomalo, pero en esta cuestión discrepo. Yo ahora estoy estudiando programación, y obviamente si escribo algo de código, tendré que utilizar el comando adecuado si no quiero tener sistemáticamente un mensaje de error al compilar, pero al referirme en lenguaje natural a lo que hace el programa, emplearé algún derivado de la palabra "aleatorio" o "azar" antes que alguna forma españolizada de "random".
> 
> "Random" y "aleatorio"  cubren exactamente el mismo campo semántico, ninguno es más abstracto que el otro. Otra cosa es que en una conversación con un colega programador, le digas "Utiliza un random"... al fin y al cabo es su jerga. Pero también te entendería si le dices "Utiliza un aleatorio". Yo sería de éstos .
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> L
> 
> 
> PD: Veo que el debate ha dado mucho de sí desde sus comienzos, y creo que se vislumbra en términos generales el consenso de tener que adaptarse a las características de cada traducción (calidad del texto original, destinatarios del texto traducido...) y dejar que sean los especialistas de la materia los que acuñen esos "palabros" que a veces nos duele tanto usar... pero de los que no podremos huir, como "randomizar", "testear", etc.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que no se deben traducir los nombres de comando, procedimiento, función, tipos, etc.  Cuando un programador le dice a otro _usa un random_, quiere decir _usa un [comando] random_, no usa _un número aleatorio, _lo último se diría en el momento de diseñar el programa. Eso es correcto en la comunicación oral, no en la escrita.
Sólo se debe poner una nota con la traducción y agregar un glosario para consulta rápida. 
Por ejemplo: 
las listas infinitas o flujos (en inglés streams) se exploran con las funciones head y tail, (cabeza y cola en español) 

   head (x:xs) = x
   tail   (x:xs) = xs
myUntil p xs = let x'= head xs in if p x' then x' else myUntil p (tail xs) 

Escrito  así, podemos usar head y tail en el lenguaje de programación, en este  caso son funciones básicas del lenguaje en cuestión, pero aún con las  bibliotecas adicionales se debe dejar el nombre en inglés. Observe que  uso la palabra flujo como sinónimo de lista inifinita, pero aclarando  que el término usado en inglés es stream, así le facilito la vida al  lector para consultar bibliografía en inglés y para buscar funciones  relativas a los streams en los manuales en linea en inglés.  A  diferencia de los nombres de las funciones que están en otro tipo de  letra (courier) stream está en el mismo tipo o fuente que el resto del  texto. Tampoco conviene traducir _myUntil_, porque es una convención más o menos aceptada usar el prefijo my para resaltar que es una versión escrita para el ejemplo de una función,  en este caso _until_, similar a la que existe en alguna biblioteca estándar, tampoco hay ambigüedad con el uso de las mayúsculas si el lenguaje en cuestión impone el uso de una minúscula al inicio de los nombres de las funciones, a veces sólo se sigue una convención, por ejemplo minúscula inicial para nombres de funciones y variables, mayúscula inicial para nombres de tipos de datos y funciones constructoras, etc.

Una traducción al español la debe revisar el que  tenga como lengua nativa el español, lo mismo pasa con un texto técnico,  lo debe revisar un experto del área.

En el caso concreto de la  programación, es muy incómodo que se traduzcan los programas porque  muchas veces son los nombres que se usan en las bibliotecas de programas  y es una monserga tener que buscar el nombre original al escribir un  programa. Además hay un estilo consistente de nombrar para resaltar el  papel de la palabra usada. Por ejemplo en inglés es muy común comenzar  con Mk o mk las funciones constructoras, es una abreviación de make, por  ejemlo MkTree, mkStack.  En el texto se debe de usar el español, para  tener una descripción precisa.
También se tiene que tener cuidado con palabras como _recursion_ o _recursive_, que se traducen como _recursividad_ o _recursiva_, tiene un significado preciso, hay una clase de _funciones recursivas_,  pero he encontrado traducciones incorrectas donde usan _recurrente_ lo que es incorrecto porque hay una definición precisa de función recursiva.

Con  el advenimiento de la internet muchos novatos usan spanglish para  términos que existen en español y como arranque para boot (que es una  abreviación de bootstrap), debugear en lugar de depurar. Es algo general  en todas las áreas, no sólo en la computación. Es una plaga que  confunde porque muchos son incorrectos y la única forma de  contrarrestarlo es siendo cuidadosos en las traducciones profesionales, o  en lo escrito originalmente en español.

Espero que este  comentario no sea redundante, comencé a leerlos todos pero desistí por  falta de tiempo, ya son demasiados, tal vez valdría la pena hacer un  resumen o ir redactando colectivamente una lista de recomendaciones generales y para las distintas áreas, aunque ya hay algunas ayudas citadas en otros mensajes.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Excelente, su comentario, hablante. mx
Aprendí que debo insertar la aclaración al traducir, aunque los colegas que en ese entonces conocí me decían era innecesario, mis clientes lo agradecieron. Tuve una traducción muy difícil y usé uno que bien conoce la matería, es lo mejor que podemos hacer, pues sé de algunos no lo hacen así y dista mucho de la calidad que se espera de un traductor.


----------



## Greenville

Hola Lazarillo, veo que este thread tiene ya mucho tiempo pero me gustaria aportar mi humilde opinion partiendo del hecho de que soy profesional de la medicina y trabajo en area de investigacion, biotecnologia y bio-estadistica. De tal manera que mi formacion me permite aclarar ciertos puntos esperando que sean de ayuda.

En primer lugar, la palabra "aleatoria (o)" significa que ocurre o se escoge o se decide "al azar", Es decir, que no se aplica ningun criterio especifico para excluir o incluir un dato que formara parte de una muestra. La palabra "random" significa exactamente lo mismo, pero en ingles.

En el argot cientifico el uso de la palabra "randomizado" se ha generalizado. No es ni formal ni informal. Es simplemente un anglicismo que se ha hecho de uso comun. Lo correcto deberia ser, y es lo que hago al hacer traducciones de textos o de conferencias, utilizar la expresion "aleatorio" o "aleatoriamente seleccionado" o escogido al azar.

Espero puedas leerlo y me suscribo a tus ordenes para cualquier duda.
Gracias


----------



## Greenville

sergio11 said:


> Creo que estáis errados los que pensáis así.
> 
> 1) El término "viral" no apareció con el sida hace 15 años. Ya en la década del 1960 se usaba la palabra "viral", se usaba "vírica", y se usaba "virósica".  Yo las he leído y oído en las clases, en los libros y en los periódicos.
> 
> 2) En el DRAE figuran las tres, pero todas se definen por referencia a "viral".
> 
> 3) Una búsqueda en el banco de datos de la RAE muestra ejemplos de "viral" y "vírica" desde 1964, pero no de "virósica", pese a que se usaba en esa época.  Me consta que se usaba porque tengo libros de la época donde figura.
> 
> 4) Ambas palabras, "viral" y "vírica" figuran en escritos españoles, de España, y para colmo, utilizados indistintamente por el mismo autor, en el mismo libro de texto, en el mismo año 1964.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por aclararlo! Yo no lo hubiese dicho mejor. Agrego que los medicos utilizamos el termino "viral" en este lado del mundo. No estamos familiarizados con el termino "virico". Los virus y todo lo relativo a ellos, o sea todo lo viral, ha sido materia de estudio desde hace mucho. En la literatura mundial hay mucho escrito. No hay que redundar.

Gracias


----------



## Greenville

Gurisa-argentina said:


> Yo utilizaría "aleatorizar". Estoy cansada de que adapten palabras de otros idiomas como si no tuvieramos los equivalentes. El otro día, esperando en el aeropuerto a que la oficial imprima mi boleto, hizo una llamada, y entre otras cosas dijo "estoy printeando el boleto...". Yo soy profesora de inglés y traductora, pero una defensora de la lengua, no hay por qué hablar tan mal.
> Saludos!



Me preocupa que use la palabra "aleatorizar" pues no existe en el diccionario de la real academia. Hay palabras del ingles cuya traduccion requiere 2 o mas palabras. Este es uno de los casos: en lugar de decir "aleatorizar" los datos, se debe decir " los datos han sidos obtenidos en forma aleatoria' o han sido escogidos al azar.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Nice! Thanks for that!!! I always learn.


----------



## Greenville

Siempre de debe respetar las reglas ortograficas de cada idioma. Las reglas ortograficas en ingles son diferentes y deben respetarse. Entre otras: los dias de la semana, los nombres de los meses se escriben con mayuscula en ingles. 

Y antes de que me critiquen por no colocar acentos, mi Mac esta configurada para trabajar en ingles por lo cual no tiene acentos. Critiquen si cambio "s" por "c". Eso no tiene excusa. De cualquier modo, este es un foro para ayudar a aclarar ideas y contribuir al trabajo de otros no para avergonzarlos delante de los demas. Las criticas hechas desde esa perspectiva son ofensivas y no agregan nada al crecimiento personal.

My pleasure!



CZECKCOQUI said:


> Nice! Thanks for that!!! I always learn.



I'm always glad to help


----------



## Lazarillo

Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes. Muy formativo el de hablante.mx. Y a Greenville, confirmale que estoy de acuerdo.

Un saludo,

L


----------



## angelik18

Greenville estoy de acuerdo contigo al 100%... sobre todo en lo de las criticas. Y tambien con lo de la Mac, porque tambien la mia esta configurada igual. Saludos desde La Paz, B.C.S!!


----------



## sergio11

angelik18 said:
			
		

> ...Y tambien con lo de la Mac, porque tambien la mia esta configurada igual...



Por favor, no sigan sufriendo con este problema: 

1) Cualquier Mac puede escribir los acentos muy fácilmente.

2) WordReference provee una herramienta muy útil para escribir los acentos, aún si tu computadora/ordenador no estuviera configurada para eso.

Ambos métodos están explicados en detalle en el siguiente posting:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=11029783#post11029783


----------



## Greenville

Lazarillo said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestros aportes. Muy formativo el de hablante.mx. Y a Greenville, confirmale que estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> L



Gracias Lazarillo.

Saludos desde Memphis TN

Mil gracias angelik18. El respeto al derecho ajeno es la paz (Benito Juarez)

Gracias Sergio


----------



## phantom2007

Considero que un glosario es una lista de términos, grupos de palabras e incluso frases completas, con una columna en su versión original y otra columna con la versión que ha elaborado el traductor autor de glosario o bien que ha sido consensuada con otros traductores afines o de la misma empresa, etc.

Es una herramienta imprescindible para traducir en grupo de forma homogénea y para mantener el estilo de los documentos que produce u departamento de traducciones en una empresa que los debe realizar periódicamente y durante períodos prolongados.

Es bastante diferente de un diccionario, según lo veo yo.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Soy muy amiga de los glosarios. Me han sacado de apuros muchísimas veces. Tengo los míos y otros redactados por colegas y clientes que con gusto guardo como si fueran un tesoro. No soy exactamente traductora de términos técnicos, pero cuando surge un trabajito no muy técnico, acudo a ellos, y a WR. No quiero ser muy informal ni muy formal al hacerlo.
Bueno.... solo fue un granito de arena que quise agregar al hilo.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Estoy de acuerdo tanto con Myrna Minkoff como con Lauranazario. 
In spite of being told I have irrationally high expectations, i take pride in my work. I am not the best but I do my best. and, I also was taught to never presume to change registers. it's not our place. If, per chance, we are instructed, as some of our colleagues are, to use a register understandable at the level of a fifth grader, I will do so. If not, it stays as is the source language. Debates over this will continue as long as there is a need to translate. This is what makes our profession so interesting.


----------



## remas1000

Evaluante said:


> Estimados todos:
> 
> Con base en una revisión rápida a lo expuesto, considero que juan pueblo, no va a leer un documento de tipo técnico; no hay que preocuparse de la capacidad de ningún lector. Si quiere entender, que se documente, que ingrese al diccionario, que se forme- Por ello se mantiene ignorante la gente floja.
> 
> Un individuo que en verdad necesite conocer en forma precisa el contenido de un escrito, está obligado de allegarse de la información complementaria para entender el contexto.
> 
> _Randomizar _es absolutamente inaceptable,un enfoque erróneo es cosniderar que para alguien resulte extraño un término; e.g. para mi no tiene dificultad el significado de aleatorio. En un grupo de tecnócratas, con buena dosis de ignorancia científica, es común defender un término popular en la edición de una norma oficial. Sus argumentos: ...es que así se dice., ...el término correcto se oye refeo. Respuesta: ¡Ah! pues lo plasmamos como se usa: ...el dese, el este, la cosa, etc. *La gente común, escribe como habla.*
> 
> Por otra parte, el médico, generalmente se limita a su campo, no es linguista y escribe como puede. Traduce como entiende, como le suena, pero ocurre lo mismo con los biólogos, conocen sobre la célula, pero no saben química o alguna otra disciplina y escriben como Dios les da entender.
> 
> El ejemplo de "gap-junction" como sinapsis neuronal, demuestra que el español, supera al inglés. Intenten traducir junction en en ámbito de membranas, eléctronica y no resultará tan fácil encontrar el término.
> 
> Actualmente, precisión y exactitud, pertenecen al pasado en cuanto a Química Analítica o medición; conforme a nuevos grupos. Los conceptos modernos no son claros. Incuso en ese ámbito, se utilizan el neologismos exageradamente ridículos, e.g. el mesurando; utilizado en la estimación de la incertidumbre.
> Descaradamente un anglicismo para neotécnicos, farsantes.
> 
> Saludos



ntiendo y conozco muy bien lo que decís, ILT y Laura, y sé de las  posibles confusiones que pueda traer fiarse de lo que aparece en  Internet sin verificar las fuentes. Concretando, mi pregunta no es tanto  sobre el origen de un determinado término traducido, ni sobre el estilo  ni la forma de la redacción (y estoy absolutamente de acuerdo en que  ésa no es responsabilidad del traductor, aunque a veces sea difícil huir  de la propia vanidad), ni sobre expresiones generales, sino  precisamente sobre los términos concretos, que a menudo son argot, pero  otras veces podrían estar en el límite o ser incluso palabras comunes si  estuvieran bien traducidas desde el principio.

Ahora caigo en un buen ejemplo que me ayudará a exponer mi  planteamiento: "viral" se ha impuesto a "vírico", sobre todo en las  palabras compuestas (retro/antirretroviral). En esta imposición: ¿cuál  es el papel que debe desempeñar el traductor? Es seguro que ha habido  descuido, que ha faltado la buena labor de correctores y traductores,  que quizás detrás no hubo nunca un corrector ni tampoco un traductor,  sino el propio médico (sin intención de despreciar su labor, pero  reconozcamos que puede carecer de algunos de los recursos útiles o  necesarios de estas profesiones diferentes de la suya). Digamos que hace  15 o 20 años, a raíz de la alarma social que despertó el sida,  comenzaron a popularizarse o a conocerse estos términos (vírico/viral)  en medios diferentes del estrictamente sanitario. Fue en esos momentos y  durante los años posteriores cuando quizás se "corrompió" el término. Y  quizás se pueda atribuir exclusivamente a una falta de medios para que  no ocurriera, pero me cuesta creerlo.
Entonces, a lo que iba (que ya divago ),  me gustaría saber qué opináis del papel del traductor cuando cree que  aún se está a tiempo de evitar la "patada" a la lengua. Quizás lo más  inteligente (y lo que acabas haciendo para evitar problemas) es hacer lo  que se espera que hagas en relación con este tema, como dice Laura, y  dejarte de responsabilidades. A veces (como es mi caso ahora), tampoco  tienes un interlocutor válido, sino un intermediario cuyos protocolos no  contemplan la posibilidad de la comunicación directa con el receptor  final (o con quien lo representa). Quizás no hay mucho qué hacer,  tampoco, y estoy confundido... Supongo que en una forma de trabajo  ideal, sería posible consensuar con los interlocutores válidos, y que en  la vida real tendremos que, según cómo esté planteado el trabajo,  luchar para imponer tu criterio unas veces y darte por perdido de  entrada otras.

Aunque parece que me he respondido, espero con interés vuestras opiniones, porque no lo tengo nada claro.


----------



## vinilo

Hola. También he leído la mayoría de las opiniones y me parece un tema interesante, pero estamos en parte de acuerdo en el fondo. 
Hace muchos años estudié algo de Basic en Informática. Con el tiempo, el inglés me dio las respuestas a la terminología. Como dice el hilo de esta conversación. Leyendo deshechos de lo que el lenguaje-máquina (se llamó también hace 20 años) mostraba en monitores verdes, siempre se captaba algo. Para mí, da igual si dice "random" o aleatorio. Sí, está bien utilizar el segundo, pero el mercado impone el primero, habrá que ceñirse a las normas (aunque no convenga) ¿Por qué? Porque dentro de una década volverán a cambiar todos los términos, e igual que en el "Basic" o que en la Medicina ya no se utilice la misma terminología. Así que lo importante es saber qué dice e interpretarlo. 
El quid de la cuestión es ¿cómo lo explicamos al receptor del mensaje, sea máquina o persona?
También me parece interesante saber qué tipo de persona es la que nos leerá y si va a utilizar una batidora o "un cable amarillo que se enchufa en medio". En eso coincido más que en el resto de detalles ¡Cuántos manuales en 12 idiomas y sin saber qué botón apretar! 
La lingüística es fascinante: es el uso, no la norma (aunque no es que sea innecesaria), la que nos ayuda en el presente y el pasado, pero ¿de cara al futuro? Estamos creando ahora, en estos segundos, aquello que quedará en las mentes de un público muy numeroso. Es una revolución a nivel tecnológica, como sigue siendo la del fascículo, la editorial, la del teléfono y la de las "células-madre" en Medicina (por cierto, un tema que no bebería estar tan 'blinded' y que promete).
Saludos a todos y a todas y adelante. Nos queda una galaxia por recorrer y aún estamos en el primer planeta visible


----------



## vinilo

No. La segunda cita para mí no tiene nada de simplista. Todo lo contrario. Es la que me impulsó a responder. Todo lo que dices tiene mucho fundamento y tiene mucho valor para mí. Te lo agradezco porque así das valor al granito de arena que soy y que aporto. Gracias, con una sonrisa.


----------



## CZECKCOQUI

Nada cambia. Se traduce tal y como se debe y si el "civil" no entiende, puede ser que le pida una explicación. A menos que no le entendí a usted bien, ó  ¿será que le pide el "civil" que lo traduzca a su nivel de entendimiento, por decirlo así? Si ese es el caso, usted decide qué hacer. No hay nada de mal en hacer lo que el cliente le solicite. Muchos traductores lo han hecho.


----------



## asunsoft

Hay palabras del ingles cuya traduccion requiere 2 o mas palabras. Este  es uno de los casosen lugar de decir "aleatorizar" los datos, se debe  decir " los datos han sidos obtenidos en forma aleatoria' o han sido  escogidos al azar.


----------



## victormb

Wikipedia acepta nuevas aportaciones y ediciones a las ya existentes. No veo porque no aumentar algo tan util como lo es Wikipedia


----------



## Gomez1969

La lengua es algo vivo, así, TODAS las lenguas se han NORMALMENTE agradecido, enriquecido por palabras adoptadas de otras lenguas. Ese proceso no ha terminado, ni se ha detenido, sino que se ha ACELERADO por los medios de este siglo en telecomunicaciones y otros medios. Con eso en mente, diré que el argot mismo de los términos usados en manuales o escritos técnicos implica que el público en general esta ignorante de tal argot, si la función del traductor es desenredar el argot para el público en general, pues adelante, pero si la traducción es sólo para hacer saber a otros tipos que también usan ese mismo argot pues no hay necesidad de meterse en líos, y usar la palabra o frase técnica es suficiente. Incluso en inglés no es fácil leer los manuales técnicos o médicos entre ellos, y menos para la población no especializada. Aún si se infiere que el especialista entendería una palabra como "randomizado" por su experiencia ligera con el inglés, aún así no es bueno ni aceptable explicar o desenredar esos libreros, pues están incluso difíciles de entender en el idioma original; aunque bien se que a veces se le pide al traductor que explique cosas que no son su especialidad. Si traduces un libro de matemática avanzada, no es tu responsabilidad, ni deberías, tratar de explicar o exponer en forma más sencilla que lo que el libro dice, es responsabilidad del lector educarse o que alguien adecuado se lo explique. Si te dicen que quiere decir esto, o esta frase, sólo decir, así dice el original más no no soy (especialidad) en eso, lee eso a un especialista y te explicara que quiere decir. ¿Como traducirías a Shakespeare? También es especialista en su área. ¿Se lo explicarías al traducir al posible lector? Claro que no, o a menos que quieras seguir dándole de "patadas" al castellano. Es suficiente y bastante con que el mundo entero esté de una forma u otra tratando de imitar los países "desarrollados" en casi todo lo demás, desde costumbres, ideas, puntos de vista, modo de vestir, televisión, etc. Dejemos al lenguaje en paz si existe una palabra en el idioma, usarla.... Y si no pues, agradecer el nuevo término y enriquecer el idioma.


----------



## Gomez1969

Pero sólo explicar al civil si lo escrito es completamente comprensible al traductor, no somos especialistas en todo lo que traducimos.


----------



## Gomez1969

Riencrehe said:


> I don't know Spanish. But I hope it's a nice post.



It is a nice post, I can translate it if need be... The issue is if someone who makes his or her living doing translations should be responsible to explain all technical issues to the person asking for the translation. And since the thread is about technical translations the issue of explaining it to anyone is cumbersome since most people in both language are probably in need of explanations. Most people can't understand a technical manual IN ENGLISH, and the same is true in any other language, so should the translators' job be to explain it? It is in Spanish because the original thread was posted in Spanish, and I lived in Mexico for the past 2 years, and for 24 years before that in the USA.

Good luck, Riencreche.


----------



## sergio11

Gomez1969 said:


> It is a nice post, I can translate it if need be... The issue is if someone who makes his or her living doing translations should be responsible to explain all technical issues to the person asking for the translation. And since the thread is about technical translations the issue of explaining it to anyone is cumbersome since most people in both language are probably in need of explanations. Most people can't understand a technical manual IN ENGLISH, and the same is true in any other language, so should the translators' job be to explain it? It is in Spanish because the original thread was posted in Spanish, and I lived in Mexico for the past 2 years, and for 24 years before that in the USA.
> 
> Good luck, Riencreche.


You have put your finger in the wound, Gomez1969, because one of the greatest problems in technical translation is that people don't know what is being said, not in the source language, not in the target language, not in any language.  Often technical translations are so specialized, that you have to be a professional in that field to understand it, and even so, it is not a guarantee that you will.  I have talked to scientists holding doctorates in their fields, that told me they themselves don't understand what their colleagues in the office next door are working on, and vice versa, because the fields are so specialized. How are we to expect that a translator will be able to grasp the full meaning of their texts?  Sometimes it may be possible to explain it, but  not always.  The other issue is that a term may have been coined for a certain thing, that may not be all together the best translation, but it has already been accepted by the scientific community all around the world, and it has to be kept that way.  Attempts of translators to "fix" those little "errors" as they perceive them are futile and unnecessary, especially since they don't know all the science behind the issues, and what they propose and sounds linguistically reasonable to them, may be worse than the original translation.  Once a term has been accepted and imposed in the scientific community, only the scientists themselves can change it: not a translator, because he doesn't know if what he proposes is actually better scientifically and if it covers all the connotations and implications that it will carry behind.


----------



## umer12345

Nice Man Great Work "I think it is fine.Only Would it not be more natural for these parts saying"


----------



## adwin256

Hey thanks for the information mate. cheers


----------



## rothan islam

There are "mengel53" thank you so much for this helpful post. I have got a great solution With your post!


----------

